# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  November 10th Republican debate on Fox Business Network - Official Thread

## jct74

Who and when:




> Fox Business hosts Neil Cavuto and Maria Bartiromo are set to moderate tonight’s GOP Debate from the Milwaukee Theater in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Wall Street Journal‘s Editor-In-Chief Gerard Baker will also be moderating. The debate pool will again be split into an undercard portion at 7 p.m. EST and the top eight candidates will take the stage for the main event at 9 p.m. EST.
> 
> ..
> 
> The undercard candidates debating at 7 p.m. are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediaite.com/tv/heres-the...blican-debate/


How to watch:




> *You’ll Now Be Able to Watch the Fox Business GOP Debate Online*
> 
> Tessa Berenson
> Nov. 5, 2015
> 
> *You won't need a cable TV subscription*
> 
> Fox Business, which is hosting the next Republican debate on Nov. 10, will stream the program online for free.
> 
> ...


http://time.com/4101972/fox-business...ate-streaming/



Podium arrangement:

----------


## ds21089

Rand needs to make it known how he has the best tax plan available; that his plan would balance the budget quickest and leave more money in the hands of the people than any of the other candidates' plans. He'll probably be asked about his comments earlier comparing Rubio to Clinton. Assuming that happens, this gives him a great opportunity to turn that into a great anti-war speech. He should say something along the lines of "All of these wars we've been in have failed. We've wasted so much money and lost so many lives. It's time to just come home from most of these countries. We need to have a strong defense, one so strong that nobody would dare attack us, but that doesn't mean we need to be in every other country in the world. We need that money here to help our economy grow." That should gain some support from both anti-war and fiscally conservative people as well as people looking at the economy as their number one issue.  I think as long as he sticks to his message and emphasizes that, it should be a fairly positive debate for Rand.

----------


## RandPaul4Prez

He needs to step up his stance on jobs and the economy, the majority of people out there don't care about civil rights and auditing the fed. I want to see him explain how he's going to fix the sluggish economy and create more jobs.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Good intros.

Rand really hit it out of the ballpark.

----------


## Tunink

Let just get the thread started off the right way:

THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2443055.

^ This is all we need to be doing tonight, while Rand is fighting for liberty!

----------


## ds21089

> Let just get the thread started off the right way:
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2443055.
> 
> ^ This is all we need to be doing tonight, while Rand is fighting for liberty!



Wow! + Rep!!

----------


## nayjevin

#standwithrand

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> He needs to step up his stance on jobs and the economy, the majority of people out there don't care about civil rights and auditing the fed. I want to see him explain how he's going to fix the sluggish economy and create more jobs.


It's the economy stupid.

----------


## chiefsmurph

> I want to see him explain how he's going to fix the sluggish economy and create more jobs.


Hahaha I got it.  

....HILLARY!

----------


## Evilfox

IMO Rand needs a good night. I know he is in it for the long hall and the Iowa strategy etc...but in the eyes of a majority of the dumb down population he needs to have a good showing tonight. Fingers crossed.

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand needs to make it known how he has the best tax plan available; that his plan would balance the budget quickest and leave more money in the hands of the people than any of the other candidates' plans. He'll probably be asked about his comments earlier comparing Rubio to Clinton. Assuming that happens, this gives him a great opportunity to turn that into a great anti-war speech. He should say something along the lines of "*All of these wars we've been in have failed.* We've wasted so much money and lost so many lives. It's time to just come home from most of these countries. We need to have a strong defense, one so strong that nobody would dare attack us, but that doesn't mean we need to be in every other country in the world. We need that money here to help our economy grow." That should gain some support from both anti-war and fiscally conservative people as well as people looking at the economy as their number one issue.  I think as long as he sticks to his message and emphasizes that, it should be a fairly positive debate for Rand.


  Just a small point. There are many vets out there. If this is a line he goes down he needs to emphasize that failure was not on the part of the veterans, it was on the part of politicians.

----------


## jllundqu

I've always found the "How come terrorists aren't bombing Switzerland?" angle to work with liberals and moderates.  We don't need to be the world police!  We can have a strong defense and a strong economy without trying to dictate to the world how they should behave.

----------


## squirl22

Please I hope he doesn't talk about raising the retirement age; instead talk about how the ss trust fund is being raided for other purposes.

----------


## jllundqu

> Please I hope he doesn't talk about raising the retirement age; instead talk about how the ss trust fund is being raided for other purposes.


And don't say that damn horrible 'joke' again.. "It's your grandparents fault for having so many damn kids!"  That got literal gasps from the crowd

----------


## ds21089

> Just a small point. There are many vets out there. If this is a line he goes down he needs to emphasize that failure was not on the part of the veterans, it was on the part of politicians.


Most definitely. I just meant something along those lines, not those exact words. He's been good at calling out the failures of the wars because of bad policy. I'm just hoping he utilizes the chance to do that if he's called out on saying Rubio and Clinton are similar.

----------


## TheNewYorker

I'm just glad this debate is on Fox, it should be a very fair debate, unlike that CNBC circus.

----------


## Tenal

I seriously feel as if this debate is the biggest opportunity for Rand Paul to turn things around. Seriously, it's Fox Business, relatively libertarian-friendly grounds and they're even having a panel of libertarians critiquing the debate. It'd be much harder to do things incorrectly this time around.

If Rand Paul wins the debate and surges in momentum and polls, I pledge $100 in donations. Otherwise I'd be a little bit worried for his campaign in all honesty.

----------


## Jan2017

> I'm just glad this debate is on Fox, it should be a very fair debate, unlike that CNBC circus.


*For debate, Fox Business aims to be the anti-CNBC*
http://www.politico.com/story/2015/1...rtiromo-215634




> "My goal is to make myself invisible,” Cavuto, one of three moderators for the prime-time debate, said in an interview last week.
>  "That I’m not the issue. … That we’re not the issue. The answers to what we’re raising become the issue."
> 
> Bartiromo sounded a similar note: “After that [CNBC] debate, I realized, I knew my marching orders. It was clearer than ever what my marching orders are,
>  and that is to help the viewer, help the voter better understand what each candidate’s plan is;
>  is it a realistic plan, can it work and how is it different from the next guy or gal, and that’s what I plan to focus on."




.

----------


## Kotin

Wooo!!!!! go Paul!!

----------


## kbs021

When making posts today and during the debate use the #RandRally hashtag. Rand Paul and Students for Rand are having a online rally social media blitz during the debate. http://patriotjournalist.com/HashChat.php?ID=4 Here is the website hosting this "twitter rally" Make sure you guys follow or at least check in(if you don't have twitter) https://twitter.com/Team_Rand for the best debate graphics to use. They are his official twitter team.

----------


## georgiaboy

Bump! Counting down.

----------


## alucard13mm

I will have to agree that civil rights, weed, spying, droning is just not on the peoples main thing on deciding who to vote for. Most voters dont see that as affecting them. 

Its fine to talk about in a 40 minute speech, not in a debate where time is precious and you want to tell people about what you would do for things that matter most to people. Its what the moderators will do, give important questions to the other 7 candidates, give rand some bull$#@! questions where most voters dont give two $#@!s about.

----------


## carlton

Rand's introduction should go like this:

"My Name is Rand Paul and I've come here to kick ass and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum"

----------


## 01000110

Kirsten Powers just on FBN pumping Rubio as the one best to challenge Hillary.  Bleh!

----------


## Matt Collins

The GOP debate on Fox Biz Net at 9pET. 


This is the *OFFICIAL* thread!

----------


## Matt Collins

PS you can live stream it here:

http://www.foxbusiness.com/live-cove...ntcmp=whatshot

----------


## ds21089

> Rand's introduction should go like this:
> 
> "My Name is Rand Paul and I've come here to kick ass and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum"


Haha. Hail to the king, baby!

He can just play this as he enters

----------


## dusman

> When making posts today and during the debate use the #RandRally hashtag. Rand Paul and Students for Rand are having a online rally social media blitz during the debate. http://patriotjournalist.com/HashChat.php?ID=4 Here is the website hosting this "twitter rally" Make sure you guys follow or at least check in(if you don't have twitter) https://twitter.com/Team_Rand for the best debate graphics to use. They are his official twitter team.


Be sure to pair that up -  #GOPDebate #RandRally. That way #RandRally gets exposure in the #GOPDebate tweets.

----------


## 01000110

FBN pre debate show not mentioning Rand at all.  It's all about Trump/Carson/Bush/Rubio/Cruz.   Lots and lots of Rubio pumping.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Which candidate do you think will win the main GOP debate tonight?

Vote: http://nation.foxnews.com/poll/2015/...ebate-tonight/

----------


## 01000110

42%
Rand Paul


(992 votes)

----------


## bronc_fan23

> FBN pre debate show not mentioning Rand at all.  It's all about Trump/Carson/Bush/Rubio/Cruz.   Lots and lots of Rubio pumping.


Unfortunately, I'm just beginning to think it's futile to think he can come back only based off of debate performances. Even if he gives the performance of a lifetime tonight, I just have a feeling the narrative shapers will never allow it to be that "Rand won." I think he can make himself heard so that he definitely gets noticed and makes it hard to ignore him, but it's still a mountain to climb against the establishment media.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> The GOP debate on Fox Biz Net at 9pET. 
> 
> 
> This is the *OFFICIAL* thread!

----------


## PCKY

I think he will need to clearly make a distinction for who/what creates jobs....the big government Rebublicans talk about how their administration creates jobs....that's wrong, wrong, wrong!  Free market principles say the private sector creates jobs!  Govt. needs to get out of the way!
Question, will the libertarian panel snark and snipe and disagree with each other?

----------


## PCKY

> Unfortunately, I'm just beginning to think it's futile to think he can come back only based off of debate performances. Even if he gives the performance of a lifetime tonight, I just have a feeling the narrative shapers will never allow it to be that "Rand won." I think he can make himself heard so that he definitely gets noticed and makes it hard to ignore him, but it's still a mountain to climb against the establishment media.


Agreed.  Rand seems to excite his base though with every debate.  So I'm OK if Briitt Hume doesn't suddenly fall in love with Rand.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Why is it on so late? For us people on the west coast, it starts at 12:00PM and ends at 2:00AM. Crazy!!!

----------


## randomname

> FBN pre debate show not mentioning Rand at all.  It's all about Trump/Carson/Bush/Rubio/Cruz.   Lots and lots of Rubio pumping.


Kasich / Huck being ignored as well?

----------


## RonPaulRules

> Why is it on so late? For us people on the west coast, it starts at 12:00PM and ends at 2:00AM. Crazy!!!


I don't understand how it's on at 12PM on the west coast when it's on at 9pm on the East? I think you mean 12AM, and that still does not make sense. If its on 9PM EST it should be on 6pm.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Why is it on so late? For us people on the west coast, it starts at 12:00PM and ends at 2:00AM. Crazy!!!


Pretty sure it starts earlier on the west coast.  Unless the earth started spinning the other way.

----------


## 01000110

> Kasich / Huck being ignored as well?


Yes, and Carly too.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> Pretty sure it starts earlier on the west coast.  Unless the earth started spinning the other way.


Lol did I get that backwards? I don't even know anymore XD

----------


## HVACTech

> 42%
> Rand Paul
> 
> 
> (992 votes)


 44%
Rand Paul

(1076 votes)

----------


## HVACTech

> Why is it on so late? For us people on the west coast, it starts at 12:00PM and ends at 2:00AM. Crazy!!!


lefty loosey. righty tighty. 

(if you get confused, look at your shoes.)

----------


## 01000110

Rove and Dobbs mentioned Cruz's and Rand's tax plan and how they are similar - Dobb's said Cruz's plan getting broad support but Rand's not as much.  WTF?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> lefty loosey. righty tighty. 
> 
> (if you get confused, look at your shoes.)


Hey man, I can do vector calculus all day and then get my shoes on backwards. Don't hate, appreciate XD

----------


## derek4ever

Rand needs to keep it simple and precise. He knows that it's time to bring out the big guns and I hope he can get his message out in a good way!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rove and Dobbs mentioned Cruz's and Rand's tax plan and how they are similar - Dobb's said Cruz's plan getting broad support but Rand's not as much.  WTF?


Pure attack on both Rand and Cruz by that disgusting POS Rove.

----------


## 01000110

> Pure attack on both Rand and Cruz by that disgusting POS Rove.


I hate that SOB with a passion.

----------


## jkob

how long until the normal debate starts? turned on and saw fat boy

----------


## 01000110

> how long until the normal debate starts? turned on and saw fat boy


Starts at 9PM EST I believe.

----------


## Xenliad

The talking heads really want Christie to rise again.

----------


## Barrex

> PS you can live stream it here:
> 
> http://www.foxbusiness.com/live-cove...ntcmp=whatshot


Can I ask you few questions in chat room or via PM?

----------


## 01000110

Jindal just slammed Rand and his filibusters.  Said those who filibuster in the Senate have their causes flushed down the toilet when they next take a leak.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> PS you can live stream it here:
> 
> http://www.foxbusiness.com/live-cove...ntcmp=whatshot


Thank you.

Going by this news, this will be the first debate with live streaming without cable subscription requirement.

Both debates will broadcast on the Fox Business Network cable news network, which can be found on certain subscription packages. The showdowns will also air live on FoxBusiness.com, and unlike previous debates, the digital live stream will not require authentication from a cable provider.

----------


## 01000110

Christie focusing on hammering Hillary.  He's winning this debate, IMO.

----------


## Jonderdonk

> Christie focusing on hammering Hillary.  He's winning this debate, IMO.


Easily. Though that's not too difficult when you're debating retards.

----------


## KEEF

> Which candidate do you think will win the main GOP debate tonight?
> 
> Vote: http://nation.foxnews.com/poll/2015/...ebate-tonight/


Flood it:
23%
Donald Trump


4%
Ben Carson


8%
Marco Rubio


9%
Ted Cruz


0%
Jeb Bush


3%
Carly Fiorina


1%
John Kasich


51%
Rand Paul


(1338 votes)

----------


## clint4liberty

> Flood it:
> 23%
> Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 4%
> Ben Carson
> 
> 
> ...


I would speak for 15 seconds about his private practice as an eye surgeon and his family.

----------


## clint4liberty

Rand Paul does need to mention his tax and budget plan.  He also should plug his campaign web site pivoting to a policy issue on finances or Health care.  He also needs to address economic patriotism and being in favor of border security with a detailed plan.

----------


## 01000110

Jindal torching Christie.   Christie responds by continuing to attack Hillary.

----------


## KEEF

Little too close to the mike with "FIGHT!" Frothy.

----------


## Jonderdonk

"We don't the federal government in the road business."

Scandalous.

----------


## dusman

> Little too close to the mike with "FIGHT!" Frothy.


I think every head in the audience experienced some whiplash with that, lol.

----------


## KEEF

WTF with all of the Santorum time?  Your tax plan sucks!  

Christie your plan sucks too!

----------


## Petar

ding ding motherfucker

----------


## TaftFan

Jindal is killing it. Exposing liberals left and right.

----------


## KEEF

I keep hearing little echoes of Rand's plan and bipartisan spending.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> WTF with all of the Santorum time?  Your tax plan sucks!  
> 
> Christie your plan sucks too!

----------


## Petar

Anger McFrothypants©

----------


## Jonderdonk

> I keep hearing little echoes of Rand's plan and bipartisan spending.


Even if the Pauls never win the White House, the impact that they have had on the Republican Party cannot be understated.

----------


## KEEF

I do hope they run with the same tax plan questions in the main card and not just turn it into a Trash on Trump and Carson While Pushing Rubio Show.

Let everyone give clear time to explain their tax plan and then let the voters decide... But I bet anyone $20.16 that the only man with a legit tax plan (Rand) doesn't get the opportunity to go into detail with his plan.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> 44%
> Rand Paul
> 
> (1076 votes)


 54%
Rand Paul

(1494 votes)

----------


## Dr. Dog

> 54%
> Rand Paul
> 
> (1494 votes)


 It won't last long.Just wait for the real debate to start and Trump trolls will flood the poll.

----------


## KEEF

> Even if the Pauls never win the White House, the impact that they have had on the Republican Party cannot be understated.


Except most of the impact is only lip service by the politicians that get elected.  Give me a Paul in the White House to actually implement them.

With all of the other turds running, saying is one thing, but doing is another.

----------


## bronxboy10

Christie says AUDIT THE FED!!! I almost died!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Thanks Ron! 

(yeah I know it's just a bunch of lip service)

----------


## DP714

When the hell did all of these guys become interested in the Fed and it's artificially low interest rates?

----------


## brandon

Sub'd

----------


## Evilfox

Amazing how Ron changed so much of the debate....People talking about the FED in a debate.

----------


## bronxboy10

Amazing job by Ron. That last 10 minute segment talking about the Fed is due to Ron bring it up so much back in 2012. Hard work paying off, opening eyes of more Americans!

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Sir, do you love the veterans a lot or a *whole* lot?"

"Well let me tell you miss..."

----------


## TaftFan

This would be my answer to the veterans question: As President, I would not shut down the World War II memorial in order to hurt my political opponents.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Aw gosh Mike

----------


## rg17

> Which candidate do you think will win the main GOP debate tonight?
> 
> Vote: http://nation.foxnews.com/poll/2015/...ebate-tonight/


  Rand with 56%! Jeb Bush with 0%!

----------


## rg17

Fatass Christie talking again.

----------


## PCKY

> I keep hearing little echoes of Rand's plan and bipartisan spending.


I heard direct Rand quotes!  A lot of them...

----------


## dusman

They've got the grinch ready to steal Christmas away from any Rand momentum.

----------


## squirl22

FYI, anyone can watch at foxbusiness.com, no cable required, I'm watching...just ended first debate.  What really bothers me is that all of Rand's ideas and plans have been coopted by the other candidates and they are talking like these are their ideas.  Cruz is the one that seriously angers me; he is a sh*t head who is solely in the race to take down Paul he is such a phony...why don't his supporters look into his funding sources....I can't stand him.

----------


## PCKY

Did anyone notice how the moderators kind of lost control for a bit...with tha Jindal/Christie bad and forth?

----------


## ds21089

> FYI, anyone can watch at foxbusiness.com, no cable required, I'm watching...just ended first debate.  What really bothers me is that all of Rand's ideas and plans have been coopted by the other candidates and they are talking like these are their ideas.  Cruz is the one that seriously angers me; he is a sh*t head who is solely in the race to take down Paul he is such a phony...why don't his supporters look into his funding sources....I can't stand him.


I know. For this reason, I dislike Cruz the most of everyone on stage. Sure, what he says sounds good, but when he's obviously completely bullshitting it, it's hardly any different. Rand needs to find ways in which he differentiates from them in a positive way. Honestly, I'm finding it hard to think of things other than foreign policy in that sense. I mean surely there's the dirt you could say on them to prove how they arent genuine, but any mention of that will just label him a conspiracy theorist.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Mr. not real sez it's a real debate...  lol

Now the broads remind us it's a "real debate".  sheesh

----------


## CPUd

> They've got the grinch ready to steal Christmas away from any Rand momentum.


None of those guys will be in the race at Christmas.

----------


## dusman

> None of those guys will be in the race at Christmas.


Oh, I meant Krauthammer.. hehe. He has always reminded me of the grinch.

----------


## ds21089

BRB. Barfing after that Rubio commercial. Clinton is the most scared of Rubio? Scared she will hurt his feelings after beating him?

----------


## Feelgood

> Rand's introduction should go like this:
> 
> "My Name is Rand Paul and I've come here to kick ass and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum"


Yea but then the conversation would be spun into, Rand Paul has alien conspiracies.

----------


## squirl22

Interesting as I have this on both my laptop and desktop and the desktop is a couple of minutes ahead of the laptop; the laptop seems to  be streaming better,  no freezing, but I don't trust it completely because the wifi signal gets weaker at night, but it is newer...and the stream seems more reliable...

----------


## Jan2017

also getting onlive live at another link http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/12514...#sp=watch-live

All coming out on stage at same time . . .

----------


## Dary

The talking heads are saying Crispy won.  I thought it was Bob.

----------


## clint4liberty

Rand Paul needs to use all of his debate time tonight.  If he has completed his oral thought process pivot to another policy or issue of his campaign.  We need him to inject on more questions during this Fox Business Channel debate.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> BRB. Barfing after that Rubio commercial. Clinton is the most scared of Rubio? Scared she will hurt his feelings after beating him?


They'd never offer a genuine admission that she was afraid of him if she really was.

I thought Mike Huckabee did a good job explaining the fair tax tonight. The problem is how to prevent the re-creation of an income tax after the fair tax is in place.

----------


## squirl22

> Rand Paul needs to use all of his debate time tonight.


No kidding...I decided he is not a good debater and is not comfortable with the debate format, but he needs to get over it, hopefully tonight.

----------


## staerker

> No kidding...I decided he is not a good debater and is not comfortable with the debate format, but he needs to get over it, hopefully tonight.


The debate format is controlled by the media outlets, literally. They encourage shouting matches. We all saw what happens when Paul doesn't let someone talk over him-- the media massacres him. Not others, only Paul.

He is wise to stay out of it.

----------


## TER

The system is completely and utterly corrupt.  This nation must come to the Lord and quickly.  Lord have mercy on us.

----------


## eleganz

> No kidding...I decided he is not a good debater and is not comfortable with the debate format, but he needs to get over it, hopefully tonight.


That is funny how these presidential candidate exchanges have completely redefined what a debate really is and who is and isn't good debater.

What this series has shown us isn't that Rand isn't a good debater, just that he isn't a good showman.

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND GO RAND GO RAND!

----------


## Kurt Evans

> Lord have mercy on us.


Amen.

----------


## ds21089

> That is funny how these presidential candidate exchanges have completely redefined what a debate really is and who is and isn't good debater.
> 
> What this series has shown us isn't that Rand isn't a good debater, just that he isn't a good showman.


Or a pathological liar.

----------


## squirl22

> We all saw what happens when Paul doesn't let someone talk over him-- the media massacres him. Not others, only Paul.


Yeh, I know.  He can't win.  He needs to just follow his instincts...

----------


## rg17

A british guy

----------


## cornell

Rubio's certainly got the creepy composed grin down pat.

----------


## KEEF

Sounds like an artificial crowd for Fiorino, Bush, and Rubio... They had the loudest applauds.

----------


## KEEF

Anyone else's stream crash?

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Anyone else's stream crash?


Consider yourself one of the lucky ones, lol

----------


## 65fastback2+2

mine is still running...video is a hair laggy tho

----------


## 65fastback2+2

right now it is $15/hr minimum wage talk

----------


## Jan2017

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/12514...#sp=watch-live

Trump said that first minimum wage question wrong sorta . . . "wages are too high."

----------


## garyallen59

> Anyone else's stream crash?


Mine was acting very jumpy and skipping around so I found the link to just the video and it's running pretty smooth now.

Try this: http://video.foxbusiness.com/static/...=1313857148001

----------


## ds21089

> Anyone else's stream crash?


Trump: "America isnt leading in military or economy. I will make it good. I have a plan to make it good and it will make us better. I wont raise minimum wage"

----------


## KEEF

Oh my God.  Carson induces narcolepsy for me.

----------


## Xenliad

> Anyone else's stream crash?


Yep. It's back now.

----------


## KEEF

> Trump: "America isnt leading in military or economy. I will make it good. I have a plan to make it good and it will make us better. I wont raise minimum wage"


Thanks, my stream just restarted.

----------


## KingNothing

> http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/12514...#sp=watch-live
> 
> Trump said that first minimum wage question wrong sorta . . . "wages are too high."


He meant that.  He meant that minimum wages are too high, which is driving low skilled jobs to cheaper labor forces.

----------


## ds21089

Why are they getting different questions? They should all get the same damn questions.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Decent rhetoric on the minimum wage.

----------


## brandon

Carson is really likable when he talks. Everything I've read in the media about him over the last couple weeks has made me hate him, but when he speaks I like it.

----------


## KEEF

Someone give him a drink of water.

----------


## KingNothing

I do have to say that Trump and Carson arguing for lower wages is kind of strange.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

wow, rubio's ears are so huge, lol

----------


## garyallen59

> mine is still running...video is a hair laggy tho


Try this link:

http://video.foxbusiness.com/static/...=1313857148001 

Mine was laggy as well but it's smooth as can be without everything else on the page.

----------


## Petar

Jeb is currently asking himself why he trained this turd.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio is a crank

----------


## ds21089

Panning to the audience for Rubio's applause? Wtf is this?

----------


## KEEF

Nice Obamacare drop into your conversation about minimum wage Rubio.

----------


## 01000110

> Why are they getting different questions? They should all get the same damn questions.


Yeah, I agree, wtf

----------


## Jan2017

> He meant that.  He meant that minimum wages are too high, which is driving low skilled jobs to cheaper labor forces.


But Rubio just said that in a way that said "more jobs and wages raise for more people" -

----------


## 65fastback2+2

rubio: "welders make more than philosophers...we need more welders and less philosophers"

----------


## hardrightedge

oh man...there goes kasich...my daddy was a postman...foh

----------


## Patrick Henry

How is Kasich polling high enough to be on this stage?

----------


## brandon

why do I watch these things again?

----------


## Paulite

he ate all his time and the idiot moderator gives him another chance to answer

----------


## KEEF

Kachich made a webpage drop.

----------


## freejack

> why do I watch these things again?


Because it hurts so good.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> why do I watch these things again?


You may not like to admit it. But if Rand Paul was not on that stage i do not think you would be watching

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> he ate all his time and the idiot moderator gives him another chance to answer


ya, that was stupid. he sucked it up, dont give him more time.

----------


## Evilfox

Ill do it THRICE! lol

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Try this link:
> 
> http://video.foxbusiness.com/static/...=1313857148001 
> 
> Mine was laggy as well but it's smooth as can be without everything else on the page.


The stream on this link keeps freezing for me...

----------


## Jan2017

> he ate all his time and the idiot moderator gives him another chance to answer


and he blew a chance for more detail . . . just said the same grandiose unspecific plan.

----------


## brandon

> You may not like to admit it. But if Rand Paul was not on that stage i do not think you would be watching


Oh no doubt.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Bartiromo is purty.

----------


## Kotin

Here comes pralines and dick.. Err Ted Cruz..

----------


## KingNothing

Boy, Rubio was impressive.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cannot stand Cruz

----------


## adam220891

Let Cruz talk about taxes....I'm guessing Rand gets sloppy seconds next.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Cruz is such a snake.

----------


## VictorB

Coming up next: Kasich on how the U.S. Postal Service can eliminate unemployment!

----------


## Jan2017

and now Kasich blabs over Jeb . . .*uggh*

----------


## 65fastback2+2

cry about your time jeb, and then drop out like webb lol

----------


## squirl22

> Anyone else's stream crash?


Mine is ok so far..  http://www.foxbusiness.com/live-cove...ntcmp=whatshot

Why does kasich always get extra time?

----------


## CPUd

Bush crying because he "only got 4 minutes in the last debate"

Structural deficicists

----------


## KingNothing

Kasich sucks ass.

----------


## fcreature

What a $#@! up that was with Kasich. Double time, really? Oh, and here comes the Bush circus.

----------


## Evilfox

Is it just me or does Jeb Bush seem like the actor who cant get his lines right?

----------


## TER

Jeb is done.

----------


## jkob

Jeb is a dodo brain

----------


## CPUd

Bush: "repeal and replace ALL the rules"

----------


## VictorB

> Is it just me or does Jeb Bush seem like the actor who cant get his lines right?


It's actually W in a costume.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.

----------


## Jan2017

> Is it just me or does Jeb Bush seem like the actor who cant get his lines right?


is 20% 5% more or less than China - Jebby said both so I'm not sure what he meant to say

----------


## hardrightedge



----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.


Not one second yet

----------


## Anti Federalist

If this was 2007, this thread would be 40 pages long already...

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Bush: "repeal and replace ALL the rules"


"HELL, YEAH!"

----------


## 01000110

> Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.


No

----------


## Lord Xar

should I wait till this is over before I read these comments.. my sense tells me that Rand will just sit there, not interject... answer questions in 10seconds.... get two of them at most..... being assertive is important, he's not very assertive..... same hair pulling when Ron would debate... "why aren't you saying anything.....". 

I'll check back in 20 minutes....

----------


## jkob

womanwomanwomanwomanwomanwomanwoman

----------


## dusman

Fiorina looks like she is dressed straight out of Star Trek.

----------


## Evilfox

Omg that green sweater.........

----------


## Patrick Henry

Fiorina is one creepy broad.

----------


## brandon

> Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.


no there still going through the first round of questions. No candidate has had two yet I don't think.

----------


## CPUd

> If this was 2007, this thread would be 40 pages long already...


keep coming back

----------


## Jan2017

Carly fear story of a 40 year old mom *uggh*

----------


## staerker

> Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.


Nope. Should get the next question. Let's see if they skip him.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Not one second yet


Is rand the only one who hasn't?

----------


## garyallen59

Carly trying the caring mother approach?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

carly is just dumb ive decided

----------


## Kotin

I think, I hate Fiorina more than almost anybody.. Such a  fake.

----------


## kmalm585

> Has Rand had any speaking time yet? I can't watch the stream right now, but enjoy your minute by minute updates guys.


Not yet, seems like they are going down from Trump through to Rand.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Is rand the only one who hasn't?


at this point yes

----------


## CPUd

> should I wait till this is over before I read these comments.. my sense tells me that Rand will just sit there, not interject... answer questions in 10seconds.... get two of them at most..... being assertive is important, he's not very assertive..... same hair pulling when Ron would debate... "why aren't you saying anything.....". 
> 
> I'll check back in 20 minutes....


I doubt he will jump in at least until he sees he is getting passed over.

----------


## fcreature

Why are people cheering that answer?

----------


## squirl22

> If this was 2007, this thread would be 40 pages long already...


ummm...so????

----------


## brandon

Question to Paul now about income equality.

----------


## CPUd

Rand gets a q on income inequality

He says they happen in states run by Democrats, gets interrupted by applause

Now on the federal reserve

----------


## TomtheTinker

> should I wait till this is over before I read these comments.. my sense tells me that Rand will just sit there, not interject... answer questions in 10seconds.... get two of them at most..... being assertive is important, he's not very assertive..... same hair pulling when Ron would debate... "why aren't you saying anything.....". 
> 
> I'll check back in 20 minutes....


 he was assertive in the 1st debate. He got verbally assaulted for it.

----------


## Evilfox

here we go. Senator Paul.....

----------


## mac_hine

> If this was 2007, this thread would be 40 pages long already...


I just checked in and thought the same thing. A bunch of empty suits spouting empty word salad. 

Oh wait, here comes Rand. Should be awesome...

He's mentioning the Fed for the first time, not bad. Yet he's also pandering to reTHUGlicans. Not so good.

----------


## rg17

Carly Fiornia looks like an alien.

----------


## staerker

Talking bout the FED

----------


## KingNothing

Bush talking about 4-percent growth as a new normal is ridiculous.  It just can't happen.  It doesn't even need to happen.

----------


## 01000110

Video cut in the middle of Rand's answer on me for a few seconds.

----------


## rg17

​Rand!

----------


## TER

Home run!

----------


## fcreature

Rand is parched.

----------


## Patrick Henry

good stuff

----------


## TER

> Rand is parched.


Get that man some water!

----------


## Evilfox

FED QUESTION BOOM. Nailed it, but his gulping every 10 secs makes me think he did take my advice and do a caffeine pill before the debate....lol

----------


## CPUd

Coming up after the break... your taxes

----------


## Kotin

Good answer! Showed some personality and was also substantive with the fed..

----------


## RonPaulRules

Everyone else uses more time then they are allotted. Rand doesn't even use all his time. The Pauls suck at debates.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

Every time I see carly's face I get an urge to pop the bottle cap on my beer

----------


## Jan2017

> Rand is parched.


needed water yep, but that was highlights material in his one answer before break

----------


## Dary

Round one goes to Rand.

----------


## Crashland

> Rand is parched.


Seems like it happens at every single debate. Are nerves getting to him?

----------


## jkob

rand is too much of a team player

----------


## TheNewYorker

> at this point yes


Its psychology 101. Learned it in my sales class for my business. People remember things at the beginning and end the most. They forget things in the middle.

I noticed it at the CNBC debate. During intros, rand spoke last. During last words, rand spoke first. 

They (media) did that purposely.

----------


## 01000110

> Rand is parched.


Indeed, needs to steal Rubio's water.

----------


## Mr Stealth

I might be in trouble if you left me alone with the velvet chested lady and 2 bottles of high proof (100+) tequila, but even then I couldn't ever vote for her.
And Rand, bravo for making the first coherent statement on the stage so far. Now maybe the debate will begin?

----------


## TER

> FED QUESTION BOOM. Nailed it, but his gulping every 10 secs makes me think he did take my advice and do a caffeine pill before the debate....lol


Now he has to be cool and calm, and drop TRUTH BOMBS!!!

----------


## brandon

Personally I don't really see how income inequality is linked to the fed or the democrats. I also don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.

----------


## freejack

> Everyone else uses more time then they are allotted. Rand doesn't even use all his time. The Pauls suck at debates.


Quality over quantity.  Not that that seems to matter to anyone anymore.

----------


## hardrightedge

yo rubio...hook rand up with some H2O

----------


## DonovanJames

I'm getting a "Sorry, we were unable to play the media you selected..." error with all associated live stream links in this bread.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

Decent first answer. Not a home run but a leadoff single

----------


## Crashland

It was a good answer by Rand for the debate, but I don't even agree with the premise that income inequality is inherently bad. Rand could have turned that question around a little bit.

----------


## kahless

Rand handled that well.  Out of 1st round of questions, Trump and Cruz did poorly.  Kaisch sounds unhinged.  I feel bad that someone woke Carson up from his nap.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Everyone else uses more time then they are allotted. Rand doesn't even use all his time. The Pauls suck at debates.



the timer chime went off while he was talking

----------


## derek4ever

That's how it's done! Short, sweet and to the point! And he was able to get an applause in there while saying that Democrat-run cities are disasters! Keep it up!!

----------


## CPUd

> Seems like it happens at every single debate. Are nerves getting to him?


It is the dry heat from the lights, plus it's been too long since he last spoke.

----------


## clint4liberty

We need to hear his policies or issues. He is not pivoting. He did get applause from the debate audience.

----------


## Michael Landon

Rand just lost this debate with the answer about the Federal Reserve. It was way too intelligent and went over the heads of 99.9% of the watching public.  Rand needs to speak at a 3rd grade level to these people. 

- ML

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> It was a good answer by Rand for the debate, but I don't even agree with the premise that income inequality is inherently bad. Rand could have turned that question around a little bit.


it wasnt all income inequality...it was the ratio of income inequality, which should be narrower in a bustling economy

----------


## CPUd

> the timer chime went off while he was talking


Yes, and I believe they can also see a timer, so they know how much they have left.

----------


## Jan2017

> Rand handled that well.  Out of 1st round of questions, Trump and Cruz did poorly.  Kaisch sounds unhinged.  I feel bad that someone woke Carson up from his nap.


and Jeb and Carly did bad in their first tries here imo

----------


## MarcusI

Rands answer was very good from the point of view of content, but not too good in media performance. Well, we just started.

----------


## fcreature

Time to feed trump an immigration softball...

----------


## TheNewYorker

> That's how it's done! Short, sweet and to the point! And he was able to get an applause in there while saying that Democrat-run cities are disasters! Keep it up!!


That's what boobus likes! Git dem demmocrats der jimbob.

(Because we all know no republicans are bad,  and all democrats aren't good. As of there's really a difference between the two parties.)

----------


## Batman

Move to a Republican city? Not much for a first pitch.

----------


## CPUd

Trump is not going to get away with rhetoric without specifics in this event.

----------


## Crashland

Wow Trump what an $#@!, "you don't think a wall works, just look at Israel!"

----------


## PCKY

> Personally I don't really see how income inequality is linked to the fed or the democrats. I also don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.


Rand explained it.  Still not sure?

----------


## Dary

> Rand just lost this debate with the answer about the Federal Reserve. It was way too intelligent and went over the heads of 99.9% of the watching public.  Rand needs to speak at a 3rd grade level to these people. 
> 
> - ML


Horse$#@!.

----------


## Patrick Henry

How is Kasich getting all this time? Why are they letting him do all of this?

----------


## DonovanJames

> I'm getting a "Sorry, we were unable to play the media you selected..." error with all associated live stream links in this bread.


Found a working stream here: http://vaughnlive.tv/newzviewz

----------


## robskicks

kasich is bitchin

----------


## EBounding

Kaisch's going to build a wall?

----------


## Patrick Henry

> He is the GOPe chosen VP with Bush/Rubio. The two states needed to win are FL & OH in the General.


Ah...

----------


## kahless

Kaisch poll crash coming after this debate.  Good.

----------


## ds21089

Anyone else feel like Rubio was told his questions ahead of time and crafted them before the debate?

----------


## devil21

Just got in.  How's Rand doing?

----------


## Dary

Kasich or however you spell his name has interrupted 3 times now.

----------


## CPUd

> Anyone else feel like Rubio was told his questions ahead of time and crafted them before the debate?


They all rehearse their answers.

----------


## kahless

They let the little kid Rubio talk but no one is paying attention.  Lets get back to the adults in the debate.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio the PNAC heir

----------


## Tinnuhana

All we need to do is know how to explain economics to those interested in Rand because of this debate. We are the amplifier. Uh oh,...Rubio for Common Core? That's the other side of the 21st century education coin.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

The way you win the Presidency is by allowing white displacement and flooding the country with low IQ Mestizos! Cuckolding is a winning strategy!

----------


## fcreature

> Anyone else feel like Rubio was told his questions ahead of time and crafted them before the debate?


100 million phone users compared to 100 million candy crush users? This guy really memorized this line on the chance he would get to use it?

----------


## Tinnuhana

Is anyone in chat room for this?

----------


## PaleoPaul

Someone get Kasich a Xanax.

----------


## CPUd

The Democrats are laughing at Ted Cruz

----------


## kahless

Reverend Newlin still speaking.  I liked him better in True Blood.

----------


## The Gold Standard

A new American century. And the sheep cheered. Idiots.

----------


## Evilfox

Cruz going after Rubio. Here we go.

----------


## adam220891

Cruz is a phony

----------


## KingNothing

Trump's "you should let Jeb speak" comment to Kasich was the most brutally condescending slapdown I've heard during this election cycle.

God, Kasich sucks.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Can't handle Cruz preaching to us.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Kasich knows he's next on the chopping block without a surge, Unfortunately, so is Rand. Rand needs to grow some Vince McMahon grapefruits if he's going to have any chance.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Slow down Cruz -yer losing me with all this profound stuff

----------


## Jan2017

Cruz and Trump vs Kasich and Jeb on amnesty

----------


## Indy Vidual

Rubio mentioned the "New American Century" again, similar to the last debate.

Project for the New American Century
The Project for the New American Century was a neoconservative think tank based in Washington, D.C. that focused on United States foreign policy.
Founder: Dick Cheney
Founded: 1997

----------


## ds21089

> 100 million phone users compared to 100 million candy crush users? This guy really memorized this line on the chance he would get to use it?


You seriously think that wouldnt get a chuckle from the viewers at home? You severely overestimate the intelligence of the average American.

----------


## fcreature

Cruz's entire campaign strategy from this point forward: make fun of the press.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## bunklocoempire

I think she'd make a great muppet

----------


## devil21

How's Rand doing?

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Moneybags T is like one of those toys that repeats stupid phrases when you pull the string on its back.


My theory is that Trump is the ultimate troll, really doesn't believe in anything he's saying, and plans to drop out of the race once he gets the nomination, to hand the presidency to Hillary.

Really, it all makes sense, listen to him speak.

Even his campaign slogan is the same as Hitler's, and also many of his speeches and supposed stances. I think that was intentional.


I think if get gets the nomination, he's going to go on live TV and say "LOL you dumb rednecks just nominated Hitler. That's whos platform I was running on. Bye! Go Hillary!"

----------


## TER

Fiorino talking truth to power.

----------


## Feelgood

And why is Fiorina actually on the stage?

----------


## MarcusI

Lol Fioina really has Star Trek outfit.

Rand had 1 min out of 45 min so far. Should be next one to answer a question, though.

----------


## adam220891

Carly sounds like she got a little too familiar with one of the moderators before the debate.....

----------


## kahless

I never hear anything this chick says.

----------


## Feelgood

> How's Rand doing?


Who?

----------


## jkob

secret sauce lol

----------


## PaleoPaul

> And why is Fiorina actually on the stage?


cuz she be a womyns.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> How's Rand doing?


1 question so far, but he did very well.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> And why is Fiorina actually on the stage?


no balls

----------


## TER

We got it.

----------


## CPUd

They need to stop letting her talk past the bell

----------


## fcreature

This is where everyone starts ignoring their time restrictions.

Edit: She spoke for twice her time, let's give her a third chance.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Fiorina couldn't give a rat's rear end about the bell.

----------


## cornell

These speaking limits and bells are becoming a ridiculous joke wow.

----------


## 01000110

Just letting Carly go on and on and on.

Government Candy Crushing innovation.

----------


## devil21

I see Fox is enforcing the time limits.

----------


## mac_hine

Not a terrible answer by Carly. Don't trust the bitch though.

----------


## bunklocoempire

go regulate me a sandwich

----------


## Feelgood

Oh God, the cancer card?

----------


## Jan2017

> Lol Fioina really has Star Trek outfit.


lol - that is gonna be photoshop material.

----------


## CPUd

How you gonna replace Obamacare?

Carly:  I'm a cancer survivor

----------


## kahless

Rand left the debate early to beat the traffic.

----------


## Tinnuhana

So, is Rubio pro-Common Core? 
Next up: "taxes"...

----------


## ds21089

Finally it's Rand's turn....COMMERCIAL TIME

----------


## bunklocoempire

free market is state pools?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

commercial, next topic is taxes and rand is up next for a question, WOOT

----------


## Jan2017

Rand not a single second in that segment . . .

----------


## 01000110

Meet Carly, the broken record and deaf to bells.

----------


## KEEF

Dropped the cancer bomb... here comes the sympathy poll votes.

----------


## devil21

I wish I could have heard what Rand was saying to the moderators at the break.  Clearly not thrilled at getting a single question in nearly an hour.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Finally it's Rand's turn....COMMERCIAL TIME


im fine with that...give everyone a brain break and let rand talk to their refreshed minds

----------


## fcreature

Looks like Rand gets to be skipped that segment so that Carly can hurt my ears for an additional 3 minutes.

----------


## clint4liberty

Dr. Paul did not even get a question.  He is waiting patiently instead of working his way in.  This debate strategy is a mistake.

----------


## Paulite

this is disgusting.. they did it to his father and they are doing it to him.

----------


## KingNothing

Cruz saying that illegal immigration is an economic issue is weird, and I'm guessing it is extremely untrue.

Middle income Americans are not losing jobs to illegal immigrants.  People who pick vegetables and fruit, waitresses, and strippers are losing jobs to illegals.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Google _Rand Paul_

----------


## Feelgood

Oh boy, commercial. When they come back they will forget it is Rand's turn and skip over him.

----------


## Batman

She did run for Senate just after battling cancer. Most of us already knew this but I haven't seen it explored in media and she hasn't talked about it since 2010. I think this may be a play for sympathy media.

----------


## bronxboy10

The Rand Paul blackout is in full force! 7 of the 8 candidates got to speak before that commercial break. Senator Paul was the only person who got skipped.

Happened to Ron Paul in 2008 and 2012. Happening to Rand Paul right now.

----------


## kahless

> Cruz saying that illegal immigration is an economic issue is weird, and I'm guessing it is extremely untrue.
> 
> Middle income Americans are not losing jobs to illegal immigrants.  People who pick vegetables and fruit, waitresses, and strippers are losing jobs to illegals.


Those who work in the trades are losing their jobs to illegals.

----------


## KingNothing

People I hate:  Kasich, Carly, Carson

People who make me laugh:  Trump

People who seem entirely phony:  Rubio

People who aren't that bad, but have zero chance:  Cruz

People I want to be president:  Rand

----------


## Tinnuhana

> Even his campaign slogan is the same as Hitler's,


Well, at least he's not quoting Pokémon songs...(Herman Cain reference)

----------


## ds21089

They just skipped Rand...

----------


## JJ2

My jaw dropped when they had 7 people speak in that segment and then went to break. Despicable.

----------


## 01000110

ARE YOU $#@!ING ME!?

PAUL WAS NEXT!

----------


## staerker

Went down the line. Skipped Rand.

----------


## devil21

> Cruz saying that illegal immigration is an economic issue is weird, and I'm guessing it is extremely untrue.


Depends on how deep you dig into the topic.  Of course, they will never mention that the more illegals are allowed into the country and given an end around legalization and citizenship, the more debt the Treasury can issue.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Carson? Let's get sedated...

----------


## Feelgood

Called it. Rand skipped.

----------


## clint4liberty

Neil Cavuto skipped Senator Rand Paul, media blackout.

----------


## kahless

This is bull$#@!. Rand should have been given time after the break.

----------


## 01000110

$#@! YOU FNB YOU $#@!ING DIRT BAG MOFOS

----------


## NaturalMystic

he was walking to the moderators at the break

----------


## derek4ever

OK, Carson's up? He and Rand were left out in the cold before the commercial break, right??

----------


## KingNothing

> Those who work in the trades are losing their jobs to illegals.


Really?  All over America?  Or just near the border?

----------


## opinionatedfool

This is distgusting. Rand Paul blackout again. What the flipping heck

----------


## fcreature

WOW Rand better take triple his time next turn and tell the moderates to $#@! off. Giving Carson first go at this question?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

its rand's turn! you pieces of crap, GRRRRRR

----------


## VictorB

Turning it off.  That was very intentional to skip Rand that segment.  I'll catch the cliff notes from y'all in a few hours.

----------


## Dary

trump         2 questions, 2 follow ups 3 interupts
carson         3 questions, 1 follow up
rubio        2 questions
kaschaic    1 questions, 1 follow up 3 interupts
fiorina        2 questions, 1 follow up, goes beyond time 2
cruz        2 questions, goes beyond time 1        
bush        2 questions
paul        1 question

----------


## Jan2017

> he was walking to the moderators at the break


It's over an hour to go - Rand should be getting some substantial time here (?)

----------


## 01000110

Now to Paul

Jackasses

----------


## kahless

> Really?  All over America?  Or just near the border?


Even up here in NY.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Turning it off.  That was very intentional to skip Rand that segment.  I'll catch the cliff notes from y'all in a few hours.


+rep

----------


## brandon

So at this point Carson 3 questions and everyone else 2 right?   

Not too bad I don't think.

----------


## derek4ever

Rand's up now!! Yay!

----------


## ds21089

Finally a question to Rand and it's framed so negatively...

----------


## KingNothing

> Well, at least he's not quoting Pokémon songs...(Herman Cain reference)


Do you remember how absurd the temporary dominance of Cain actually was?

I started a thread of all the entirely ridiculous things the man had done and said, prior to his fall, and it grew to be dozens of items long.  They were insane.  Just insane.  It was probably most positive thing to my reputation around here that ever happened haha

----------


## NaturalMystic

why do they not cut the mic and move on???

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Finally a question to Rand and it's framed so negatively...


Of course. The media doesn't play around. They know how to manipulate the polls and know the average voter won't notice the games.

----------


## KingNothing

> trump         2 questions, 2 follow ups 3 interupts
> carson         3 questions, 1 follow up
> rubio        2 questions
> kaschaic    1 questions, 1 follow up 3 interupts
> fiorina        2 questions, 1 follow up, goes beyond time 2
> cruz        2 questions, goes beyond time 1        
> bush        2 questions
> paul        1 question


I'm guessing that Rubio and Rand are winning, if only because everyone else has sounded ridiculous.  Rubio pandered like a champion and Rand gave a good response.  The biggest losers thus far are Kasich, Carson, and Carly.  Bush and Cruz have done nothing.  Trump has done nothing, positive or negative, which is probably good enough for him.

----------


## brandon

That was a really good answer from Rand. First time I've felt he communicated excellently.

----------


## ds21089

Good job, Rand.

----------


## Evilfox

Of course they goto Cruz after Paul. Is this not a setup or what.

----------


## Jan2017

another good highlight for Rand's second question answered . . .

----------


## Feelgood

Nice reply by Rand.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz seems like such a fraud.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Thanks Neil, for helping Rand explain his tax plan. He would have forgotten to mention deductions for mortgage and charity.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> trump         2 questions, 2 follow ups 3 interupts
> carson         3 questions, 1 follow up
> rubio        2 questions
> kaschaic    1 questions, 1 follow up 3 interupts
> fiorina        2 questions, 1 follow up, goes beyond time 2
> cruz        2 questions, goes beyond time 1        
> bush        2 questions
> paul        1 question


Thanks for keeping track!

----------


## ds21089

> Of course they goto Cruz after Paul. Is this not a setup or what.


Must dilute the message.

----------


## KEEF

Rand was the only one with details in his plan.  everyone else is rhetoric.  Then Cruiz uses the Bible.

----------


## derek4ever

> why do they not cut the mic and move on???


I know, right??

----------


## adam220891

I like how Rand answers the question.

Guys like Cruz and company make remarks about the city they are in, their daddy, witty bible comments, etc.

I don't want to hear that $#@!.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Rand needs to speak more forcefully.  Cruz is articulating his plan with force and the audience is lapping it up.

----------


## KEEF

Cruz annoys me.

----------


## MarcusI

Really good answer by Rand again. Every candidate gets fair amount of applause today btw. Still, Rand should be more energetic!

----------


## 01000110

Can't stand Cruz

----------


## KingNothing

> The way you win the Presidency is by allowing white displacement and flooding the country with low IQ Mestizos! Cuckolding is a winning strategy!


Please stop with this.  You sound like a complete retard.

----------


## fcreature

Why doesn't Cruz just admit he took Rand's tax plan, repackaged it, and made it worse?

----------


## derek4ever

> Rand was the only one with details in his plan.  everyone else is rhetoric.  Then Cruiz uses the Bible.


More like misuses the Bible. Add this to stealing other people's ideas (Rand's tax plan, for example) and boom, you've got yourself a used car salesman!

----------


## Evilfox

Maria, challenges.

----------


## adam220891

Cruz always stealing ideas.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Really good answer by Rand again. Every candidate gets fair amount of applause today btw. Still, Rand should be more energetic!


I think he is ticked off... seems on edge

----------


## KEEF

Cruz again all rhetoric but no details.

----------


## garyallen59

Hello Rick Perry

----------


## TheNewYorker

Up next after the show, Frank Luntz and a focus group of "libertarians".

Frank: "who lost the debate?"
Focus Group: "rand paul. We felt he was too much against the government installing cameras in our bathrooms and didn't want to bomb russia enough."

----------


## jkob

department of commerce twice

forgot one ted!

----------


## Jackie Moon

The trick seems to be not answering the question, and then you get another 90 second try.

----------


## CPUd

LOL Cruz name dropping his website 2 times in that response.

----------


## kahless

Rand should have expanded on his positions like Cruz did.  Rand talks for 30 seconds Cruz for something like 3 minutes.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz didn't list 5

----------


## PursuePeace

Cruz just had a Perry moment.

Which 5 departments?
Commerce... uh commerce.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Cruz again all rhetoric but no details.


Blah, blah, blah is all I hear... Not sure what it is about cruz, but hearing him grinds my nerves

----------


## mit26chell

I am tired of Ted Cruz stealing Rand's usual talking points ... verbatim.

----------


## Jonderdonk

RICK PERRY MOMENT

----------


## PaleoPaul

> I am tired of Ted Cruz stealing Rand's usual talking points ... verbatim.


It's not just that.  He speaks in a very articulate and commanding manner.  Rand comes off as too meek at times.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand should have expanded on his positions like Cruz did.  Rand talks for 30 seconds Cruz for something like 3 minutes.


Yeah, not sure why he cuts himself short. I wish he would answer like he does in TV interviews. He does a better job with those.

----------


## garyallen59

Bush is so awkward

----------


## kahless

> I am tired of Ted Cruz stealing Rand's usual talking points ... verbatim.


Rand had his chance to do the same and never takes advantage of his time.

----------


## Tinnuhana

> Do you remember how absurd the temporary dominance of Cain actually was?


You mean like Sim City 9-9-9?

----------


## adam220891

Cruz always conveniently coming out with his plans the day of the debate. And then doesn't even know what they are.

----------


## brandon

> LOL Cruz name dropping his website 2 times in that response.


Must have read RonPaulRules's thread

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand should have expanded on his positions like Cruz did.  Rand talks for 30 seconds Cruz for something like 3 minutes.


its really hard to talk before cruz and not get shown up by him...he's a VERY good debater, proven in national championships. He's going to pick up on any little thing you missed or didnt hit hard enough and reinforce all of it.

----------


## KingNothing

Rand has no flair for the dramatic.  He's so to the point.  He's a goddam adult. 

I've no idea how people are falling for any of these other pretenders on the stage.

----------


## adam220891

My takeaway so far is Kasich will rise as will Cruz.

Jeb is sinking.

Rand is....Rand.

----------


## KingNothing

> You mean like Sim City 9-9-9?


Exactly!

----------


## Evilfox

Rubio flub

----------


## opinionatedfool

> It's not just that.  He speaks in a very articulate and commanding manner.  Rand comes off as too meek at times.


He is articulate and commanding, but to commanding in my opinion. He seems angry all the time. He is very abrasive.

----------


## CPUd

If Rand talks past his time, there would be an equal amount of people here saying Rand is making himself look desperate.

----------


## KingNothing

> My takeaway so far is Kasich will rise as will Cruz.
> 
> Jeb is sinking.
> 
> Rand is....Rand.


Kasich differentiated himself from everyone else, but he sounded like a total piece of garbage in doing so.  People ain't going for that.  He'll stay between 2 and 4 percent.

----------


## Petar

"the most important job I will ever do is to be a parent, being president will be the most important job I will ever do".

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I am tired of Ted Cruz stealing Rand's usual talking points ... verbatim.


its what a debate champion will do...Rand needs to not leave stuff out that Ted can easily steal

----------


## chronicaust

I'm pretty sure Rubio takes copious amounts of Adderall. If he was president, he'd probably have a heart attack js.

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND GO!

----------


## TheNewYorker

> I am tired of Ted Cruz stealing Rand's usual talking points ... verbatim.


That's why he's running. He's only there to spoil rand. I can't believe the Paul family didn't vett this guy before getting him elected.

Ted Cruz blimp!

----------


## Evilfox

OH $#@!. RAND JUMPS IN!

----------


## 01000110

WAY TO GO RAND!

----------


## MarcusI

Lol did Rubio just said "The most important job is being a president" when he wanted to say "the most important job is being a parent"? Or did I mishear?

----------


## jkob

rubio btfo

----------


## fcreature

Rubio Freudian slip. "Being a parent is the most important job... being President is the most important job".

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand owned Rubio!

----------


## adam220891



----------


## MarcusI

Wow Rand! Great!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

OH NO YOU DINT!!! boom

----------


## KingNothing

> He is articulate and commanding, but to commanding in my opinion. He seems angry all the time. He is very abrasive.


Rand is not an easily likeable guy.  He's not superficially charming.

But he's a great man.  He's brilliant.  He's hardworking.  He's honest.  And he's great to his family.

He's everything that matters, and nothing that shouldn't.

----------


## bronxboy10

Marco Rubio: "I GET MY 60 SECONDS" waaaaaaaaah 

Calls Rand isolationist- gets booed

----------


## 01000110

Marco SUCKS!!!!!!

----------


## bronxboy10

Rand is destroying Rubio!!!

----------


## staerker

Rubio getting pwned by Rand.

----------


## Jan2017

Rand calling out Rubio . . . this is great !

----------


## KEEF

Go Rand

----------


## 01000110

Fearmongering rubio

----------


## jkob

lol

dont stand for this $#@! Rand

time to go full Ron

----------


## Evilfox

OH MY GOD. RAND IS DOING IT! PLEASE KEEP GOING.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Behold the Muslim boogie man

----------


## 65fastback2+2

bahahahahahaha....marco just GOT DESTROYED ddddstroyed

----------


## staerker

Rubio fear mongering for $1 trillion

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand is not an easily likeable guy.  He's not superficially charming.
> 
> But he's a great man.  He's brilliant.  He's hardworking.  He's honest.  And he's great to his family.
> 
> He's everything that matters, and nothing that shouldn't.


Absolutely agree. I was talking about Cruz.

----------


## eleganz

NICE Rand is getting the movement he needed.

WOW

Damn it Rand could've shut this all down by saying Rubio and Cruz voted for raising military spending on a deficit and Rand did the same with a balanced budget.

Why Rand why did you forget this...

----------


## CPUd

Rand: Marco, how is it conservative to add $1T in military spending
Rubio: Rand is a committed isolationist
Rand: Marco, how is your plan conservative

----------


## RPfan1992

Rubio is insane.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

go fear monger it rubio, fear monger it!

----------


## adam220891

OMG IS THAT RON???

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!

----------


## kahless

They turned Rubio's mike up when he responded to Rand.  This is bull$#@!.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Shut up Cruz

----------


## bronxboy10

Rand is lowering the hammer. Cruz is trying to play both sides lol

----------


## staerker

Moderators losing control.

----------


## jkob

shut your face carly lol

----------


## KEEF

Nice job +1 Rand!

----------


## TomtheTinker

Rand!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

is this a debate or the rand paul show? BOOM!

----------


## 01000110

STFU CRUZ

----------


## dillo

Best Rand moment

----------


## jkob

Rand needs to stop respecting these future war criminals

----------


## staerker

Cruz talking about sugar

----------


## CPUd

Everyone else, "me too! me too!"

----------


## Patrick Henry

Did Rand hurt the Rube? I think he did.

----------


## TheNewYorker

It's happening!

----------


## fcreature

Sugar farmers? WTF are you talking about Cruz?

----------


## brandon

Man I wish Rand took this kind of approach from the beginning of the campaign.

Also my stream sucks ass and keeps freezing wtf

----------


## CPUd

Carly gonna try to take another 90 seconds

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Cruz talking about sugar


Yeah, wtfreak

----------


## kahless

Major gaffe by Cruz. Cut entitlements to pay for more military spending.

----------


## hardrightedge

en fuego...nice job senator paul

----------


## Kotin

Wow. That was...

Ron smiling ear to ear I am sure!!

----------


## PursuePeace

ugh, stream went down just as rubio called him an isolationist.
what is happening?
fill me in, 
this is brutal not knowing what's going on.
gahhh.

----------


## bronxboy10

I think Rand just made Rubio look pretty weak on his budget Re: Military Spending / National Defense

----------


## KingNothing

> Absolutely agree. I was talking about Cruz.


Oh!  hahaha, yeah, Cruz is an unlikeable douche with a stupidly shaped head and awful hair.

Having said that, he's one of the best guys in the Senate.  That's kind of sad.

----------


## ds21089

To the logical person, Rand won that exchange. What do you guys think the average voter thought?

----------


## CPUd

Rand was getting some applause when he went after Marco.  But there was applause both ways, and boos after ad homs

----------


## Evilfox

Marco just got RICK ROLLED. My god that was perfect.

----------


## MarcusI

Wow great interruption by Rand!

----------


## Michael Landon

Rand came to Minnesota yesterday and we helped him find his balls.  SKOL Rand!

- ML

----------


## KEEF

Yes Trump, blow up the world.

----------


## Jan2017

Carly rambling . . .

----------


## adam220891

Rand with the pen and all...

----------


## CPUd

Goodbye Kasich

----------


## devil21

Fiorina reeks of Monarch (MK-ULTRA) programming.  Her body language is not natural at all.

----------


## 01000110

> To the logical person, Rand won that exchange. What do you guys think the average voter thought?


Must drop bombs on middle east?

----------


## Jan2017

Kasich . . . "it's not fair "

----------


## RPfan1992

I hope Rand gets a TPP question.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> NICE Rand is getting the movement he needed.
> 
> WOW
> 
> Damn it Rand could've shut this all down by saying Rubio and Cruz voted for raising military spending on a deficit and Rand did the same with a balanced budget.
> 
> Why Rand why did you forget this...


I absolutely hate when he forgets gold nuggets like this grrr

----------


## JJ2

One big problem, why did he just laugh at Rubio calling him "isolationist" instead of denying it and saying that not talking to Cuba is isolationist?

----------


## PaleoPaul

Rand just had his best moment by far.  He sounded just like Ron!!

----------


## bronxboy10

Kasich begging for more time- gets shut down.

Rand is channeling his inner Ron after that Rubio exchange!

Things are going well tonight my friends!!!

----------


## CPUd

Trump is acting like a Trump impersonator

----------


## PCKY

I just wish Rand had gotten the last word.

----------


## 01000110

> One big problem, why did he just laugh at Rubio calling him "isolationist" instead of denying it and saying that not talking to Cuba is isolationist?


Good point

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> To the logical person, Rand won that exchange. What do you guys think the average voter thought?


unfortunately "ISIS is beheading Christians"

----------


## libertyplz

> To the logical person, Rand won that exchange. What do you guys think the average voter thought?


Rand did great in that exchange. As far as the average voter goes, they will think whatever the media talking heads think/say after the debate. I have a suspicion the media is going to declare Rubio the winner of the exchange. Rand's best answer of the election cycle though imo

----------


## derek4ever

Rubio got Rand Rolled! Rand totally owned him! Rand had his Giuliani moment and he did well!! Great that he just butted in and took Rubio down!!

----------


## PCKY

> One big problem, why did he just laugh at Rubio calling him "isolationist" instead of denying it and saying that not talking to Cuba is isolationist?


Actually it was a cheap shot and everyone knew it.  Rubio under pressure cracked.

----------


## andy2044

Rand needs to keep that momentum going and not make it a one time thing. This is the most excited I've been this excited since Liberty Karaoke!

Though I do think he should have countered the isolationist label.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> One big problem, why did he just laugh at Rubio calling him "isolationist" instead of denying it and saying that not talking to Cuba is isolationist?


a) to fluff off a stupid retort not related to the topic at hand
b) I think he was trying to be polite and move on but then Rubio refused to so he stepped up to the plate.

----------


## garyallen59

> To the logical person, Rand won that exchange. What do you guys think the average voter thought?


Well, I'm afraid didn't come back strong enough on defending himself on not being an isolationist which is everyones go to against Rand(besides McConnell).

Rand should have mentioned his bill for declaration of war against ISIS.

But I think it was a good moment for Rand.

----------


## jkob

oh ****

----------


## KingNothing

> One big problem, why did he just laugh at Rubio calling him "isolationist" instead of denying it and saying that not talking to Cuba is isolationist?


Because Rubio was such an obvious piece of $#@! liar that no serious response was warranted.  Rand owned him.  Brilliant exchange by Rand.

----------


## CPUd

BOOM!

----------


## staerker

Funny music playing while Rand speaks. Distracting.

----------


## brandon

wtf is happening

----------


## Jackie Moon

LOL

----------


## CPUd

Rand says $#@! your commercial break

----------


## KingNothing

Carly is so, so, so awful.

Why is she even here?  Does anyone actually like her?

----------


## Evilfox

BOOM!

----------


## KEEF

Good thing Rand jumped in, background music sounded like a commercial was coming in.

----------


## PaleoPaul

I love how they tried to cut Rand off but Rand just kept going on.  They had to shut down the music and let him speak!

----------


## 01000110

RAND ! ! ! ! !

----------


## Dary

trump         4 questions, 3 follow ups, 4 interrupts
carson         3 questions, 1 follow up
rubio        3 questions, 1 follow up
kaschaic    1 questions, 1 follow up 3 interrupts
fiorina        2 questions, 1 follow up, 1 interrupt, goes beyond time 3
cruz        3 questions, 1 follow up, 1 interrupt, goes beyond time 2        
bush        3 questions
paul        2 questions, 1 follow up, 4 interrupts

----------


## Valli6

Whats with the background music?!

----------


## Evilfox

Was that the A team music playing while Rand was speaking??????

----------


## devil21

Wow, even a moderator carrying water for establishment candidates after they get it wrong.  

Good to see Rand injecting himself at appropriate times.  Take your airtime sir!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand is kicking arse

----------


## libertyplz



----------


## jonhowe

Holy $#@!. Rand is $#@!ing killing it. This is it, or it isnt, but this is his stand.

----------


## bronxboy10

They would not have delayed that commercial for Ron in 2008 or 2012. I am smiling ear to ear after what Rand just did, forcing Fox Business from going to a commercial so he could spend 60 seconds talking about his views on trade

----------


## Evilfox

> Trump stumped 
> 
> go to commercial quick!


So True.

----------


## KingNothing

Rand being so much smarter than every competitor is finally becoming obvious. 

He's such a freaking badass.

----------


## Indy Vidual

>

----------


## TER

And that is why I can't vote for you Dr. Carson.

----------


## Tinnuhana

What is Carson saying? That's scary! Out neo-conning McCain?

----------


## CPUd

Carson wants to take the land from turrists in Iraq, to make them "look like losers"

----------


## Jan2017

Carson " we should go into Iraq . . . it would be the easiest"

----------


## jkob

the terrorists are coming!

----------


## brandon

Who has talked about homeland security? Where did their magical word cloud come from?

Is Frank Luntz behind this?

----------


## KingNothing

> What is Carson saying? That's scary! Out neo-conning McCain?


He's an absolutely horrendous candidate.  He'll be done in a month.

----------


## Kurt Evans

Postpone the commercial. Rand has something to say. #ThugLife

----------


## opinionatedfool

> get on this quick just went up: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/


Vote everyone!

----------


## Jackie Moon

> The audience LOL'd when Rand pointed out China was not involved in TPP, after Trump talking about TPP "really bad" and "we're losing to China"

----------


## KEEF

> Vote everyone!


Cruz is winning

----------


## alucard13mm

> ...not that there's anything wrong with that LOL


Hes way too calm, relaxed and mellow. Maybe he gave himself a labatomy.

----------


## Michael Landon

Trump sounds like a raving lunatic.

- ML

----------


## brandon

Carly is definitely my least favorite candidate this cycle.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Carly is crazy

----------


## wizardwatson

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang Carly!

"Senator Paul should know that as well."

Why the drive by?

----------


## jkob

carly is losing it

crazy *****

----------


## CPUd

Carly wants to restart the Cold War

----------


## wizardwatson

Putin would eat you fake morons for breakfast.

----------


## bronxboy10

Carly is channeling her inner Howard Dean

----------


## PCKY

> He can't keep jumping in though.


Rand needs to go large on this!

----------


## TomtheTinker

Goooo Rand now!

----------


## staerker

Carly's ringer went off twice. Still talking.

----------


## CPUd

> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang Carly!
> 
> "Senator Paul should know that as well."
> 
> Why the drive by?


She's been part of his stump speeches since the CNN debate

----------


## brandon

We currently have 50,000 troops in Germany and carly thinks "putting in a few thousand more" is something that would make a difference.

Is increasing troop presence in Germany by 4-5% really something even worth discussing?

----------


## fcreature

Wow... Carly sounding crazy. This woman cannot be in power. Take her down Paul.

----------


## jkob

go full ron go full ron

----------


## 01000110

Carly is a lunatic

----------


## Evilfox

> could be a headline . . .

----------


## Indy Vidual

Trump LOL

----------


## adam220891

$#@! YES

----------


## alucard13mm

Most Republican women in politics sure are bat$#@! crazy...

----------


## CPUd

OH $#@!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Wait...who/what did the audience just boo?

----------


## jkob

Carly is finished ahahahahaha

Trump with the assist

----------


## fcreature

Stream just died during Paul's response

----------


## eleganz

Wow, Trump helping Rand with Carly, so funny how this all turns out, its an all out Brawl

----------


## CPUd

trump : why does she keep interrupting everyone?

Boos in the audience

----------


## 01000110

Rand is awesome

----------


## Evilfox

Cavuto is helping our campaign in the best way he knows how.

----------


## KEEF

Nice!  Calling out the ones that arm our enemies.

----------


## fcreature

Trump finally good for something.

----------


## brandon

Rand 5 star performance I might actually go donate for the first time.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rand should benefit greatly from this debate.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Trump finally good for something.


Paul/Trump 2016

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Rand 5 star performance I might actually go donate for the first time.


I will match your donation

----------


## adam220891

I'm gonna cry. This is beautiful.

----------


## Jan2017

> Wow, Trump helping Rand with Carly, so funny how this all turns out, its an all out Brawl


Trump wanted to let Rand speak - Carly messed it up.
Rubio calling Putin a gangster - lol

----------


## KEEF

Shut up Marco.

Go suck off Israel.

----------


## Kotin

Man Rand I love you

----------


## CPUd



----------


## 01000110

Psycho rubio fear mongering

----------


## PCKY

> WOW.  Trump is actually trying to slap down the neo-cons?!


That's part of his Randspeak..

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Rand should benefit greatly from this debate.


I'm donating $500 who here will match me?

----------


## bronxboy10

Cavuto's son was a big Ron Paul supporter in 2012

----------


## kahless

This was the ultimate climax in the debate.  Rand exposed their positions. Awesome.

----------


## jkob

they literally hate us because our freedom

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Wow, Trump helping Rand with Carly, so funny how this all turns out, its an all out Brawl


I was actually proud of Trump there

----------


## devil21

Rand is definitely scoring major foreign policy points with viewers that aren't rabid Zionists and MIC workers.  In the real world outside of polls of Fox News viewers, the people are tired of endless conflict in the ME.

----------


## Tinnuhana

> We currently have 50,000 troops in Germany and carly thinks "putting in a few thousand more" is something that would make a difference.
> 
>  Is increasing troop presence in Germany by 4-5% really something even worth discussing?


And while you're at it, why don't you send some more troops to Okinawa? Hey, China's messing around in the South China Sea. It never neds.

----------


## RPfan1992

Rubio just spews feel good rhetoric w/o any substance.

----------


## bronxboy10

> I'm donating $500 who here will match me?


I just threw in 201.60! 

Thank you for your $201.60 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2443955.

----------


## KingNothing

I'm struggling to figure who is less qualified to be president -- Carson, Trump, or Carly.

That there are a non trivial percentage of voters who could support either of the three is troubling.

Rand is so much better than them.  It's not even close.

----------


## wizardwatson

PUTIN IS A GANGSTER!!!???

LOLOLOLOL!!!

Marco Rubio is a moron.

Get a clue bright boy.

----------


## brandon

I also want to go donate to Trump for telling Carly to stfu. That was boss.

----------


## Evilfox

Ill match brother.

----------


## KingNothing

> they literally hate us because our freedom


Who's that?  Carly and Carson?

----------


## garyallen59

Make sure to vote for Rand in the Blaze poll: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/

----------


## devil21

> Stream just died during Paul's response


Again?  That can't be an accident.  A lot of "cord cutters" are watching this debate through the net.  If the feed keeps going down when Rand speaks then it's intentional.  Not surprising though.

----------


## jkob

kasich is an idiot beyond measure

----------


## limequat

I haven't been following this thread.  Just here to say Rand is absofuckinglutly killing it. This is the Rand I've been waiting for.  It's go time.

----------


## fcreature

Rubio: Muslims hate us because we're free.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> I also want to go donate to Trump for telling Carly to stfu. That was boss.


Lol!

----------


## Kurt Evans

"They hate us because we let women drive." --Marco Rubio

Yeah, it has nothing to do with our hyperinterventionist meddling in their affairs.

----------


## 01000110

> Rubio just spews feel good rhetoric w/o any substance.


Yup, with his quiet voice, with feeling... he should be narrating soap operas.

----------


## JJ2

I just wish he would say what he says in interviews, for example, "a no fly zone would start World War 3!"

----------


## Evilfox

Anyone want to donate to the cause I will also match. Post the transaction ID's

----------


## dusman

Trump may have just put a nail in Carly Fiorina's campaign there. I think he just said what every viewer was feeling. Carly is going to feel that one for a few weeks.  Bravo for smacking her down so Rand Paul could continue. 

Trump must have liked that Rand said he agreed with him a little bit earlier.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Make sure to vote for Rand in the Blaze poll: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/


Bump

----------


## PursuePeace

"They hate us because of our women drivers"

----------


## jonhowe

Rand has laid it out. He's spelled out his major issues. The fed. Taxes. Foreign policy.


It's  up to the people now.

----------


## Todd

Here we are 15 years later and Rubio invokes "They hate us for our freedoms" tripe.

----------


## Valli6

Rand implied Carly was "junior high".

----------


## derek4ever

> I'm gonna cry. This is beautiful.


Beautiful! Monumental! Bravissimo! It's been Rand's best debate EVER!! Hurrayyyy!! Lovin' every second of Rand! Now let's finish this the Ron Paul way, Rand!

----------


## kahless

Kaisch still unhinged.  Unfit to lead.

----------


## garyallen59

Drudge poll up now

VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm

----------


## Patrick Henry

Hello Patrick Henry,

This email confirms that you have donated $20.16 USD to Rand Paul for President

----------


## Dary

trump         5 questions, 3 follow ups, 5 interrupts, goes beyond time 2
carson         4 questions, 1 follow up
rubio        3 questions, 1 follow up, 1 interrupt, goes beyond time 1
kaschaic    2 questions, 1 follow up, 3 interrupts, goes beyond time 1
fiorina        2 questions,  follow ups, 3 interrupt, goes beyond time 4
cruz        3 questions, 1 follow up, 1 interrupt, goes beyond time 2        
bush        4 questions, 1 follow up
paul        3 questions, 2 follow ups, 4 interrupts

----------


## PCKY

> PUTIN IS A GANGSTER!!!???
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!!
> 
> Marco Rubio is a moron.
> 
> Get a clue bright boy.


He might be a gangster but he is the leader of a sovereign nation that has significant nuclear capabilities.  He has no reason to fear us.

----------


## brandon

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 11/11/2015
Transaction ID: c75pPVJVh2yjd

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Make sure to vote for Rand in the Blaze poll: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015...blican-debate/


Cruz is running away with it, so make sure to vote... they'll probably just delete all our votes and say cruz won, but it's worth a shot.

----------


## Dr. Dog

Missed the debate, just caught Kasich failing to be likeable at the end. How did Rand do?

----------


## Patrick Henry

They hate us because cheeseburgers and pie

----------


## CPUd

> I just wish he would say what he says in interviews, for example, "a no fly zone would start World War 3!"


He implied it (at least to older folks) when he said no fly zone means we are prepared to shoot down Russian planes.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Here we are 15 years later and Rubio invokes "They hate us for our freedoms" tripe.


Giuliani 2.0

----------


## KingNothing

> kasich is an idiot beyond measure


Oh c'mon, don't sell Rubio, Carson and Carly short.  They can measure up to that idiot just fine.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Again?  That can't be an accident.  A lot of "cord cutters" are watching this debate through the net.  If the feed keeps going down when Rand speaks then it's intentional.  Not surprising though.


been a cord cutter for 5+ years now and its not cut out on me once. audio is perfect even if the video frames per second is sub-par

----------


## dusman

Rand Paul just hit my top trending list on Twitter.

----------


## JJ2

> Drudge poll up now
> 
> VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm


Just behind Rubio, vote now!!

----------


## KingNothing

> Missed the debate, just caught Kasich failing to be likeable at the end. How did Rand do?


Utter domination by Rand.  He's the only person who sounded like an adult.

----------


## 01000110

> Drudge poll up now
> 
> VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm


VOTED!

----------


## Jan2017

*Rubio and Paul battle over military spending

*http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/...bate-military/




> MILWAUKEE  Sharp exchange part two in Tuesdays GOP debate: the fight between Sens. Marco Rubio and Rand Paul on military spending.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

deleted

----------


## fcreature

Cruz honestly seems pretty irrelevant to me this debate. This is a Trump, Paul, Fiorina, & Rubio showdown.

----------


## Dr. Dog

I didn't realise it's not over. Why is there a foreigner asking questions???

----------


## derek4ever

> Here we are 15 years later and Rubio invokes "They hate us for our freedoms" tripe.


He's Giuliani! And may I suggest that Rand had his Marco Rubio moment (an analogy to Ron and his Giuliani moment)?

----------


## adam220891

Rand's raised like 3k in the past 15 minutes I think.

----------


## KEEF

> Drudge poll up now
> 
> VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm


BUMP only at 1.56%

----------


## ds21089

I'm not even being biased when I say that I think Rand won this debate, who wants to bet that they say it's Rubio or Cruz?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Drudge poll up now
> 
> VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm


Thank you for voting!
TRUMP  44.6%  (13,824 votes)


CRUZ  21.38%  (6,626 votes)


PAUL  11.1%  (3,442 votes)


RUBIO  10.67%  (3,309 votes)


CARSON  5.47%  (1,696 votes)


FIORINA  3.56%  (1,104 votes)


KASICH  1.65%  (512 votes)


BUSH  1.56%  (485 votes)

----------


## KEEF

Imagine that, Bush talking to bankers.

----------


## KingNothing

> Cruz honestly seems pretty irrelevant to me this debate. This is a Trump, Paul, Fiorina, & Rubio showdown.


Kind of agree, though Cruz has a strong base within the remnants of the Tea Party.  He'll always be relevant to them.

To me the biggest loser was Kasich, because he sounded like an ass.  But also Bush because he was a complete and total non-entity.  He's dead now.  Also, Carson was a total dullard.  He'll likely see a little drop because of this.

----------


## Dr. Dog

Bunch of $#@!ing morons voting.




> *TRUMP* * 44.47%  (14,218 votes) 
> 
> *
> *CRUZ  21.27%  (6,802 votes) 
> 
> *
> *PAUL  11.36%  (3,632 votes) 
> 
> *
> ...

----------


## adam220891

Jeb is toast.

----------


## KEEF

I like this English dude

----------


## hells_unicorn

Here's my take on things so far:

Kasich is done, whining about what is fair is a death sentence, let alone the lofty platitudes. Have fun debating at the kiddie table with Christie and Huckabee, assuming there will be another one.

Ben Carson bored me to absolute tears every time he spoke, I have no idea how somebody can talk for as long as he does and barely say anything. He clearly has no idea what he's talking about on foreign policy.

Fiorina is an absolute nut and a habitual filibuster machine. I will be very surprised if she didn't gobble up the most time given how often she has gone way over in her allotments. Have fun selling war with Russia to the lunatic fringe, they are already banking on Rubio.

Rubio is a grade A fear-mongering psychopath, any semblance of him being small government went clear out the window with his paranoia about Islamic Jihad, a problem that his idiotic support for shipping weapons into the Middle East has made worse.

Cruz is in the same boat as Carson, he's said some good things on economics, but otherwise he's a completely doormat, not to mention his foreign policy is indistinct from that of Rubio's.

Despite his endless platitudes, Trump actually did better tonight, particularly his backhand at Fiorina for constantly interrupting and running her mouth incessantly. Somebody had to say this, and Trump is probably the only one who could have gotten away with it. Good points on foreign policy also. I'd give his performance a B-.

Bush has been utterly terrible tonight. Rubio tore him apart in the last debate and he still looks shell-shocked. Why does he continue embarrassing himself with his rambling, incoherent nonsense.

Rand is on fire, he lit up the whole debate by nailing Rubio on his de facto welfare child tax credits and drew him into a debate on foreign policy that I think he clearly lost, though others may think differently. I'm donating to Rand as soon as I get paid, as should everyone else here.

----------


## Jan2017

> Cruz honestly seems pretty irrelevant to me this debate. This is a Trump, Paul, Fiorina, & Rubio showdown.


Carson has been asleep through this one . . .

----------


## Dr. Dog

Carson couldn't sound intelligent even if his life depended on it.

----------


## MarcusI

Anyone noticed Cruz hasnt spoken for ~45 min or so?

----------


## Dr. Dog

> I like this English dude


Foreigners shouldn't be allowed to influence American elections.

----------


## jkob

> Bunch of $#@!ing morons voting.


rand's number is trending up at least

----------


## DP714

> Cruz honestly seems pretty irrelevant to me this debate. This is a Trump, Paul, Fiorina, & Rubio showdown.


Unfortunately I think he is still very relevant. He's by far Rand's biggest hurdle to overcome. I used to like Cruz (just not as President). Now I hate his guts. What a sleazebag loser... how much do you have to suck at life and hate yourself that you can, without shame, literally just steal another candidate's views, and thereby succeed on HIS merits instead of your own, and then manage to keep a straight face. Man I don't even think psychopath is the right term for this.

----------


## KingNothing

> Jeb is toast.


Agreed.  His campaign will be suspended by Thanksgiving.

Which is kind of a shame.  He actually doesn't sound like a terrible guy, and given the choice between Bush, Carly, Carson, Kasich, and Rubio, I'd take Jeb in a heartbeat.

Of course, there's no way in hell I'd take him over Randy, who utterly dominated tonight.

----------


## bronxboy10

> Drudge poll up now
> 
> VOTE! http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm



Voted

----------


## opinionatedfool

Donated to the campaign

----------


## libertyplz

Obviously just anecdotal evidence (and from Vincent Harris who works for the campaign), but I think Rand really helped himself out tonight with his performance

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Anyone noticed Cruz hasnt spoken for ~45 min or so?


Oh, that's why I'm feeling calmer now!!

----------


## andy2044

I was half listening to Carson (buying some Rand gear). Was it just me or did Carson just rumble nonsense?  Sounded  like it.

----------


## KingNothing

> Unfortunately I think he is still very relevant. He's by far Rand's biggest hurdle to overcome. I used to like Cruz (just not as President). Now I hate his guts. What a sleazebag loser... how much do you have to suck at life and hate yourself that you can, without shame, literally just steal another candidate's views, and thereby succeed on HIS merits instead of your own, and then manage to keep a straight face. Man I don't even think psychopath is the right term for this.


You shouldn't hate Cruz. He's doing what he is on stage to do -- that is, further his own ends and push the political agenda that he has in mind.  His political agenda is closer to ours than anyone else on stage.  It just so happens that his ends lie in direct opposition to Randy's.

He's behaving logically, and is saying the same things he's always been saying.  No reason to hate him.  He isn't as bad as Kasich, Carly, Rubio or Carson.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Bunch of $#@!ing morons voting.


I mean, the Republican Party is a bunch of morons, so that pretty much describes all of the voters, really.

----------


## adam220891

I don't think Kasich is done. I highly suspect the media will pump him up.

----------


## Dr. Dog

So Kasich is now stumping for Jeb?

----------


## KEEF

Kasich... just shut up and drop out.  Interrupt with no substance.

----------


## brandon

Is this thing over at 11? 

I bet Paul's total talk time will be near the front of the pack.

----------


## staerker

Rand tries to interject. Immediately after, Cruz starts yelling for time.

----------


## fcreature

> Unfortunately I think he is still very relevant. He's by far Rand's biggest hurdle to overcome. I used to like Cruz (just not as President). Now I hate his guts. What a sleazebag loser... how much do you have to suck at life and hate yourself that you can, without shame, literally just steal another candidate's views, and thereby succeed on HIS merits instead of your own, and then manage to keep a straight face. Man I don't even think psychopath is the right term for this.


Agreed on all points but I don't think he's had too much of an impact this debate (so far).

----------


## andy2044

Did the Anglican just quote a Catholic?  Damn good debate

----------


## Valli6

Kaisch acts like he drank too much - can't stop himself from buttin' in.

----------


## ds21089

Wow. Was Cruz tossed a softball or what?

----------


## wizardwatson

Everybody look out for scary Russia.  PacMan is the good guy.

DEFENSE SPENDING IN MILLIONS

----------


## Dr. Dog

Did Cavuto just mistake Bernie Madoff and Bernie Sanders??

----------


## 01000110

TRUMP * 43.87%*  (15,763 votes) 


CRUZ * 21.03%*  (7,557 votes) 


PAUL * 12.06%*  (4,334 votes) 


RUBIO  10.77%  (3,870 votes)

----------


## KingNothing

The fact that literally every single one of us thinks Rand crushed the debate tonight speaks volumes to how well he did.

----------


## derek4ever

> Thank you for voting!
> TRUMP  44.6%  (13,824 votes)
> 
> 
> CRUZ  21.38%  (6,626 votes)
> 
> 
> PAUL  11.1%  (3,442 votes)
> 
> ...



That would be a nice new top tier but I'd like to switch Rand to first!

----------


## robskicks

Did Bush lose his train of thought and just change topics and laugh briefly?

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Partisan Democrats vote for Trump in online polls.


Yeah, and people that don't care either way but just want do it because it's funny.

If Trump were running on the other side I'd be voting for him in the online polls too just to screw with them.

----------


## Feelgood

Dont forget to vote with your cellphones. Different IP

----------


## ds21089

> Everybody look out for scary Russia.  PacMan is the good guy.
> 
> DEFENSE SPENDING IN MILLIONS


But if we cut a cent we'll be attacked!

----------


## KingNothing

> I don't think Kasich is done. I highly suspect the media will pump him up.


They might try, but he can't stick with Republican primary voters.  He's a weak, unlikeable ass spouting ideology they don't agree with.

----------


## staerker

Cruz, with a rambling anecdote.

----------


## adam220891

Look, I really just don't like Cruz.

He's advancing his career and his agenda, and is NOT a populist candidate.

Are his emotional appeals effective? Yes. But, I just don't like that he detracts from the true liberty candidate.

----------


## libertyplz

> The fact that literally every single one of us thinks Rand crushed the debate tonight speaks volumes to how well he did.


Agreed! I think Rand is benefiting from having more time and he is also finding his time to jump in without coming off as whiny and annoying like Kasich.

----------


## jkob

rand is never going to get to speak

----------


## V3n

> kasich is an idiot beyond measure


..from Ohio, can confirm.

----------


## robskicks

pumping cruz

----------


## Tinnuhana

Just set Rand up to talk about special economic zones in south Chicago? Rand needs to get in on this.

----------


## brandon

I think Cruz says "philosopher-king" every debate.  Must have been a term that really polled well for him.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Look, I really just don't like Cruz.
> 
> He's advancing his career and his agenda, and is NOT a populist candidate.
> 
> Are his emotional appeals effective? Yes. But, I just don't like that he detracts from the true liberty candidate.


Amen

----------


## jkob

cruz has spoken for like last 5 minutes straight

----------


## adam220891

SHUT THE $#@! UP TEDDY.

----------


## KingNothing

> Agreed! I think Rand is benefiting from having more time and he is also finding his time to jump in without coming off as whiny and annoying like Kasich.


Once Bush, Carly and Kasich are gone, too, and the field shrinks further, Rand is going to make a living by casually making Rubio look unserious and trump ill-informed.

----------


## CPUd

Cavuto has something on Cruz, he asked 3 times would he let the banks fail.  Cruz knows this, so he is now saying he would give them a high-interest loan.

----------


## brandon

Fed doesn't bailout failed commercial banks that's the FDIC

----------


## Dr. Dog

What the $#@! is going on? Why is Cruz getting so much time to steal Rand's talking points??

----------


## 01000110

Kasich you are killing me, STFU

----------


## Patrick Henry

Nobody heard a word Cruz said

----------


## eleganz

WTF how long did Cruz just talk for?  Seems like 4 minutes straight

----------


## jkob

rand is seriously going to get passed up

----------


## Feelgood

They need to turn off Kasich's mic.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Let the "Austrian" speak!

----------


## Jan2017

> cruz has spoken for like last 5 minutes straight


he won't bailout BofA I guess

----------


## devil21

Cruz calling for a gold standard.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> rand is seriously going to get passed up


Obviously.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> cruz has spoken for like last 5 minutes straight


Yeah, what the heck.

----------


## adam220891

Kasich talking about ebola. What is this, I don't even?

----------


## robskicks

stream ded

----------


## hardrightedge

turn him off...can't take this dude...kasich is a bum

----------


## adam220891

Keep arguing, make yourselves look stupid.

----------


## Todd

Kasich just talks any ol time he damn well pleases.

----------


## WD-NY

Rand is crushing on Twitter. Tonight has been YUGE. #StrongCloseFTW!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Please, please shut up cruz

----------


## jkob

filibustering Rand

----------


## Jan2017

Kasich v Cruz might be another story line here - lol

----------


## KEEF

> WTF how long did Cruz just talk for?  Seems like 4 minutes straight


I thought he was trying a Rand Paul filibuster.

----------


## Feelgood

Kasich is DONE!!  Getting boo'ed!

----------


## devil21

Kasich floundering pretty bad.  I think he's about done.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> Kasich just talks any ol time he damn well pleases.


He's an executive, dammit. He has the right to speak.

----------


## kmalm585

Kasich just keeps digging that hole deeper and deeper... oh here's Carly with her 2 cents... shut up!

----------


## Dr. Dog

Shut up Fiorina. You didn't save a single job, you but 40,000!

----------


## CPUd

Well, Carly is an executive too.  She will now tell you about it.

----------


## bronxboy10

Rand almost at 13% in the Drudge Poll now!

hxxp://drudgereport.com/now2.htm

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Please, please shut up cruz


Now worse than cruz --- Fiorena. Ugh.

----------


## jkob

fiorina speaking twice over again 

cut her mic

----------


## fcreature

Kasich is SO bad. Wow he better be out after this.

----------


## CPUd

They should be getting ready for closing stmts now, but they say "more questions".  This will run over 2 hrs.

----------


## adam220891

Carly - We need small government.

But, wants to build a bigger military and has no actual plans for the smaller government she's advocating.

Neocon.

----------


## jkob

rand probably doesn't speak again 

what a joke

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Good old Carly Fascirina

----------


## Feelgood

Oh God my ears are bleeding. Fiorina STFU!!!!

----------


## Dr. Dog

> Kasich is SO bad. Wow he better be out after this.


He's a compassionate conservative. He'll fight ebola and bail out the banks. He doesn't care about any of that philosophical nonsense like property rights and limited government.

----------


## Dary

The lines are getting blurry but the best I can figure is:

trump         5 questions, 3 follow ups, 5 interrupts, goes beyond time 2
carson         5 questions, 2 follow ups
rubio        3 questions, 1 follow up, 2 interrupt, goes beyond time 1
kaschaic    2 questions, 2 follow up, 6 interrupts, goes beyond time 2
fiorina        2 questions, ? follow ups, 4 interrupt, goes beyond time 5
cruz        4 questions, 2 follow up, 2 interrupt, goes beyond time 3        
bush        5 questions, 2 follow up
paul        3 questions, 2 follow ups, 4 interrupts

----------


## libertyplz



----------


## adam220891

Rubio - "That's a great question and let me begin by answering it."

No $#@!...?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio should sell cars

----------


## staerker

Rubio: "That was a great question, let me begin by answering it." *Audience Laughter*

???

----------


## fcreature

When does this end?

----------


## 01000110

TRUMP * 41.97%*  (19,225 votes) 


CRUZ * 20.98%*  (9,611 votes) 


PAUL * 13.45%*  (6,161 votes) 


RUBIO  10.9%  (4,994 votes)

----------


## KingNothing

What did Kasich and Fiorina even say?  In all those minutes of rambling, they made zero points.

These two are the worst.

----------


## adam220891

> When does this end?


2 hours, so soon...

----------


## KingNothing

> Rubio - "That's a great question and let me begin by answering it."
> 
> No $#@!...?


He's an idiot.

----------


## robskicks

THAT WAS A GREAT QUESTION LET ME BEGIN BY ANSWERING IT

----------


## Dr. Dog

Can Rubio go through a single answer without getting his tongue tied in a knot?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rubio - "That's a great question and let me begin by answering it."
> 
> No $#@!...?


Strange...

----------


## libertyplz

> If Fiorina and Kasich are in the next top-billed debate, I will skip it and watch the highlights. I can't stand these two morons, they actually make Bush and Rubio look good by comparison.


Yea, putting substance aside for a moment, those two are really grating. I understand from their perspectives that they want as much time as possible, but they're coming off as whiny, rude, and irritating. I can't wait until they are gone

----------


## Patrick Henry

Now Cruz?

----------


## radiofriendly

I posted what I think is all of Rand's clips so far here: http://iroots.org/2015/11/10/rand-pa...he-gop-debate/

----------


## CPUd

> Rubio: "That was a great question, let me begin by answering it." *Audience Laughter*
> 
> ???


He's saying Cruz, Kasich, Fiorina were not answering the questions they were asked.

----------


## Dr. Dog

Rand needs to answer and tie the others' foreign policy to Hillary!! RAND BUTT IN!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Can Rubio go through a single answer without getting his tongue tied in a knot?


He forgot his water bottle

----------


## eleganz

Now Rand needs to plug his website and they really need a ticker up...Rand is going to get a donation boost tonight, they need to capitalize.

----------


## jkob

Rand getting skipped again

----------


## fcreature

Cruz jumps in for obligatory browny points by bashing Clinton.

----------


## PCKY

> Here's my take on things so far:
> 
> Kasich is done, whining about what is fair is a death sentence, let alone the lofty platitudes. Have fun debating at the kiddie table with Christie and Huckabee, assuming there will be another one.
> 
> Ben Carson bored me to absolute tears every time he spoke, I have no idea how somebody can talk for as long as he does and barely say anything. He clearly has no idea what he's talking about on foreign policy.
> 
> Fiorina is an absolute nut and a habitual filibuster machine. I will be very surprised if she didn't gobble up the most time given how often she has gone way over in her allotments. Have fun selling war with Russia to the lunatic fringe, they are already banking on Rubio.
> 
> Rubio is a grade A fear-mongering psychopath, any semblance of him being small government went clear out the window with his paranoia about Islamic Jihad, a problem that his idiotic support for shipping weapons into the Middle East has made worse.
> ...


Great analysis!

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Rand getting skipped again



I think it has to do more with Kasitch always interrupting and taking up all the time. .

----------


## adam220891

> Now Rand needs to plug his website and they really need a ticker up...Rand is going to get a donation boost tonight, they need to capitalize.


He was at 304k about an hour ago and is at 310k now.

----------


## derek4ever

Energy question for Rand, heads up!!

----------


## CPUd

OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.

----------


## andy2044

Hopefully store purchases count as a donation. Just bought a Rand coffee mug

----------


## adam220891

OK answer...not a very hot topic in my opinion.

----------


## bronxboy10

Haha Bush just pushed Cruz out from the follow up to Rand!

----------


## jkob

shut up jeb

----------


## CPUd

> Hopefully store purchases count as a donation. Just bought a Rand coffee mug


They do, but I think they are added in batch a few times per day.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> OK answer...not a very hot topic in my opinion.


He should have ignored it and tied the others to Hillary on foreign policy.

----------


## PCKY

Thank you Jeb! For cutting off Ted...

----------


## Tinnuhana

Got no sound; just Jeb gesticulating.

----------


## notsure

Ted Cruz literally rides on Rands coattails.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> shut up jeb


Better than cruz talking

----------


## Dary

trump         6 questions, 3 follow ups, 5 interrupts, goes beyond time 2
carson         5 questions, 2 follow ups
rubio        4 questions, 1 follow up, 2 interrupt, goes beyond time 1
kaschaic    2 questions, 2 follow up, 6 interrupts, goes beyond time 2
fiorina        2 questions, ? follow ups, 4 interrupt, goes beyond time 5
cruz        4 questions, 2 follow up, 3 interrupt, goes beyond time 4        
bush        5 questions, 2 follow ups, 1 interrupt
paul        4 questions, 2 follow ups, 4 interrupts

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Hopefully store purchases count as a donation. Just bought a Rand coffee mug


They do.

----------


## libertyplz

> It might be good anyways cause he already won a fight with Rubio and better not to seem too combative


Good point

----------


## Constitutionally Inclined

Rand did great against Rubio.. His strategy was very effective.

----------


## kpitcher

> OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.


Guess Carson won't be voting for him

----------


## jonhowe

I am a top level pessemist. But holy $#@!. Rand won this debate.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> It's pretty clear at this point that Cruz has a strategy of jumping in right after Rand Paul and trying to deflect attention. It's getting annoying.


Cruz is only in this to  stop Rand.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Rand trending on fb


Really? Sweet!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand moving the target of his direct attacks to the establishment candidates was the big improvement over the last debate. This should give him a better chance to stand out going forward, especially as 2-3 candidates quit after this debate.

----------


## Tinnuhana

How did Rand do? Just refreshed and got sound as Rand was getting applause.

----------


## libertyplz

My stream came up late and Rand was already giving his closing statement, but I caught the end of it and Rand sounded good. Very pleased with his answers and performance tonight, well done!

----------


## CPUd

Blaze poll, current results:

Just voted. Currently:

Cruz @ 29%
Trump @ 24%
Rand @ 23%
Carson & Rubio @ 8%
Fiorina @ 3%
Kasich @ 2%
Bush & Christie @ 1%
The rest @ 0% 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6039723

----------


## kpitcher

that's the 2nd time Kasich brought up his 16 year olds. Why do their ages matter?

----------


## bronxboy10

Rand closing in on 15% in the Drudge Poll...

----------


## KEEF

Did the stream completely cut off Rand's closing statement?

----------


## devil21

> OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.


Are there really people that believe the Earth is literally only 6000 years old?  


For the record, the biblical notion of 6000 year old Earth is based on 3 astrological ages of 2000 years each having passed, not the actual age of the planet.

See:  Freemasonry calendar
http://www.masonic-lodge-of-educatio...-calendar.html

----------


## TheNewYorker

> How did Rand do? Just refreshed and got sound as Rand was getting applause.


His best debate performance yet.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Fiorena always starts off with "imagine... blah blah blah"

----------


## DP714

> How did Rand do? Just refreshed and got sound as Rand was getting applause.


He reaffirmed that he is the only fiscal conservative on the stage. And that you cannot be a conservative and support liberal spending on the military. Solid and well reasoned closing, but not as emotional as others will probably make it.

----------


## CPUd

> Did the stream completely cut off Rand's closing statement?


No, closing statements are starting now.  NVM, it does look like the stream cut out.

----------


## jkob

Rand up to 15% on drudge poll!

----------


## Valli6

> The real win of the night - every candidate has sounded like Ron Paul at least once. It took time but he really did change the conversation.


Remember in 2008, they couldn't even mention the words _"Federal Reserve"_?

----------


## andy2044

Why is Jeb name dropping every chance he gets? Is he listing his 5 supporters?

----------


## KEEF

God Ted Cruize reminds me of a Ralph Waldo Emerson poem when he talks.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Are there really people that believe the Earth is literally only 6000 years old?  
> 
> 
> For the record, the biblical notion of 6000 year old Earth is based on 3 ages of 2000 years having passed, not the actual age of the planet.
> 
> See:  Freemasonry calendar
> http://www.masonic-lodge-of-educatio...-calendar.html


Yes, I'm a young earther, but I'm not offended if Rand or others believe different.

----------


## wizardwatson

How ironic that Trump mentions that Israel's "walls work".  

Ironic to a Christian who understands the events surrounding the sacking of Jerusalem and the First Temple.

The walls only hold if God wants them to Trumpy.

----------


## brandon

I think we missed Paul closing statement on the stream. Lame.

----------


## bronxboy10

Cruz and Rubio sounding like mattress salesmen hawking their websites...

----------


## jkob

I think Rand did great tonight but I think he cedes this moral high ground to these fearmongering grandstanders, he needs to condemn these people as EVIL!

----------


## KEEF

Going to bed now, I have to teach in the morning.  Let me know how Frank Lutz results show.

Good night all.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.


He didn't lose my vote. Anyone in the YEC camp knows it is presently a minority position, and they've habitually voted for Old-Earth types of one stripe or another. McCain was nominating in 2008 with a fair amount of so-called Evangelical support and he basically affirmed an Old Earth position.

P.S. - A lot of actual YEC people tend not to vote because they view the U.S. government as satanic. To an extent, I agree with them on that.

----------


## libertyplz

Rand may have had the strongest performance of the night. First time I've felt that way, he really killed it tonight! At the very least he's near the top. Even the media will have a hard time spinning this performance against Rand I think, but we shall see

----------


## adam220891

Carson, what?

----------


## 01000110

> I think Rand did great tonight but I think he cedes this moral high ground to these fearmongering grandstanders, he needs to condemn these people as EVIL!


I don't think I can stomach watching the post debate coverage cause they are just going to pump the $#@! out of Rubio

----------


## bronxboy10

> Cruz and Rubio sounding like mattress salesmen hawking their websites...



...and Trump just called out Cruz and Rubio for hawking their websites for donations haha

----------


## Dr. Dog

Vote

http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...e-time-debate/

----------


## Suzu

> Did the stream completely cut off Rand's closing statement?


It did for me.

----------


## LifeLibertyPursuit

BOOM!  RAND IS THE FISCAL CONSERVATIVE IN THIS RACE!!!! There it is people Rand just defined himself to differentiate tonight well played Rand!!!

----------


## DP714

Please remember to vote at http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm

----------


## 01000110

> Vote
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...e-time-debate/


Voted

----------


## adam220891

Ben Carson delivered in a big way?

I truly don't understand.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## andy2044

Marco's wife looked pissed when she came out on the stage. Hopefully I'll see the senator at our favorite Miami restaurant soon.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Dammit I just had to go and say something... meh finish imo for Rand. 

Still overall awesome debate for him, by far the best. 

Closing thoughts...

Kasich is done. He knows it.

LOL CARLY refereed to herself in the 3rd person - TWICE! She's the worst! 

Jeb waited all night to shout out the veteran shoutout at the end. Classic Bush. 

Cruz... Classic Cruz finish - come to my website. So torn on this guy... really can't stand that he didn't sit 2016 out for Rand. 

Rubio...I'm convinced he's the most evil guy on the stage. Something about him is just wrong...

Carson... People hate politicians so much somehow this guy is in the top tier.

Trump... I admit it. I like him. He's absurd but he's great. 



HA! And they push CARSON FIRST! Carson is horrible! Rubio! Just nonsense! No mentions of Rand... won't be... hopefully it backfires like 2007.

----------


## 01000110

> Ben Carson delivered in a big way?
> 
> I truly don't understand.


Yeah, I don't get it.  Why am I watching this $#@!, gotta turn it off.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Ben Carson delivered in a big way?
> 
> I truly don't understand.


Ben Carson and Rubio did great???

----------


## TomtheTinker

Spin TIME

----------


## KingNothing

> Ben Carson delivered in a big way?
> 
> I truly don't understand.


Ben Carson failed miserably tonight.  As did Jeb, as did Kasich.

Fiorina at least made her mark, albeit a terrible one.

But man, Carson was awful.

----------


## adam220891

The revolution will not be televised.

----------


## Todd

> I am a top level pessemist. But holy $#@!. Rand won this debate.


I agree...but the media will say it's Rubio.  They already are.  Just now saying how Rubio set Rand straight on strong military.

----------


## devil21

Hey Reince, your yarmulke bald spot is showing.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yeah, I don't get it.  Why am I watching this $#@!, gotta turn it off.


I should shut it off too... I'm happy about Rand's performance and they'll just tick me off

----------


## PCKY

These Fox people are incredibly dillusional!  It's like they are taking their fair haired folks that sucked and they are fixing them.  So beyond sad....

----------


## TomtheTinker

^^

----------


## andy2044

That was my only complaint about Rand's performance. Otherwise, his best debate yet. I'm sure Ron is proud.

----------


## LifeLibertyPursuit

Rand had me hollering for joy as my wife looked at me like a crazy, Rand will get a boost!

----------


## TomtheTinker

Haddddddda be Rubio hadddddddddddda be

----------


## KingNothing

> I agree...but the media will say it's Rubio.  They already are.  Just now saying how Rubio set Rand straight on strong military.


Give it time.  Rubio will hang himself when he has the spotlight.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Haddddddda be

----------


## 01000110

TRUMP * 39.18%*  (27,726 votes) 


CRUZ * 21.31%*  (15,083 votes) 


PAUL * 15.42%*  (10,915 votes) 


RUBIO  11.33%  (8,016 votes)

----------


## kahless

> I should shut it off too... I'm happy about Rand's performance and they'll just tick me off


I was reading your post thinking that to and then hear Gasparino touting Rubio as the best candidate.

----------


## PCKY

> I agree...but the media will say it's Rubio.  They already are.  Just now saying how Rubio set Rand straight on strong military.


Spot on...Rubio, Carson and Fiorina.

----------


## KEEF

Just donated

----------


## CPUd

Cruz vows to close five US agencies, but names only four, repeats Commerce:
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015...peats-commerce

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Rand did great. This is the first time in a long time that I thought he unequivocally took a big step forward. He won the debate, and this could be a great momentum shift for the campaign. He has to make sure that this is just step one, and build as much as he can on this boon.

----------


## fcreature

Rand crushed it. End of story. Don't give a **** about the spin. We should see some momentum from this. Carson, Fiorina, Kasich and Jeb all big losers.

----------


## KEEF

​hank you for your $25.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2444355.

----------


## squirl22

a joke, after debate talk is Carson did good??? Wow, I thought he was horrible and sounded stupid.  Fiorina and Kasich talk too much.  Bush, nowhere man; rubio and cruz are phony balonies, Trump did ok, and Rand did the best yet of all the debates.  But, no talk about Rand other than Rubio did better..zzz...going to sleep

----------


## Suzu

While I was reading this thread, the debate restarted on the FBN stream page. I thought it was over...

----------


## Quark

And here everyone was telling me how Rand Paul should just end his campaign at this point. Haha. He was quite good in this debate.

----------


## SilentBull

Carson doing terrible in his post debate interview.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> He didn't lose my vote. Anyone in the YEC camp knows it is presently a minority position, and they've habitually voted for Old-Earth types of one stripe or another. McCain was nominating in 2008 with a fair amount of so-called Evangelical support and he basically affirmed an Old Earth position.
> 
> P.S. - A lot of actual YEC people tend not to vote because they view the U.S. government as satanic. To an extent, I agree with them on that.


Several Gallop polls over the decades have confirmed that the young earth creationist position is held by 40%+ of the public. That's nearly a majority or a large plurality, not a tiny 'minority.'

----------


## Jan2017

*Republican debate: no-fly zones, Putin and 'why does she keep interrupting?'
*http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/l...ness-milwaukee




> *Paul:* Were rich. Were free. And were in debt. Can you be a conservative if you blow a bunch of money on the military? Im the only fiscal conservative on the stage.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.


Not all of us, but I obviously wish he'd stop that.

"But from the beginning of creation, God made them male and female."
Jesus Christ (Mark 10:6)

----------


## hells_unicorn

I'm visiting my folks so I have the television on, and man is this post-debate spin hurting my head. Ben Carson won? Are these idiots living in a parallel universe? He was boring and on actual content he was horrible. I'm a bit astonished though that this panel is calling Bush and Kasich the biggest losers, we actually have some reality for a change. I think that Rand will probably rise to 5th place, Kasich and Fiorina are both going to plummet in the polls and Bush will likely get edged out and be relegated to 6th place. Hopefully we'll be down to 6 candidates by the next debate, and frankly I'd prefer it to be Kasich and Fiorina being cut as they ate up the most time and added NOTHING to the conversation.

P.S. - Following the online polls, it looks like Paul is doing better than Rubio on several of them, though it seems Cruz's and Trump's vote-bots are piling in. Still, 3rd place for Rand isn't bad when all things are considered.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Wow! This was great being here with you all...just like the "old days". It's 1:25PM here and I've got to get my car inspected. Wait! Is Neil going to talk with Rand?

----------


## VictorB

I'm glad I cut it off early and came back for the cliff notes from you guys!  Much more exciting that way so I'll think that's what I'll be doing from now on. 

Feeling re-energized and excited about this again! So for good measure: *Thank you for your $25.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2444375.*

----------


## DP714

Rand demolished this. And he will build upon his success here in subsequent interviews because he is naturally a better interviewer than a debater. He's getting a lot of love right now in real life (idk what the talking heads are saying on TV). It seems his reminding people that we don't project strength from bankruptcy court really resonates with people on an intuitive level.

----------


## kpitcher

I know I shouldn't have been surprised when Paul wasn't mentioned as a winner  in the post debate. But really, they're trying very hard to ignore him entirely.

----------


## Jan2017

> Cruz vows to close five US agencies, but names only four, repeats Commerce:
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015...peats-commerce


*Oops: Ted Cruz Can Only Name 4 Of 5 Fed Agencies He Would Cut (VIDEO)*

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewir...deral-agencies




> Today, we rolled out a spending plan, Cruz replied, $500 billion in specific cuts. Five major agencies that we would eliminate: The Department of Commerce, the Department of Energy, the Department of Energy, the Department of Commerce, and HUD.

----------


## squirl22

another poll: http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...e-time-debate/

rand in third place behind trump and cruz..good for this site

----------


## Scott_in_PA

hxxp://drudgereport.com/now2.htm

Thank you for voting!
TRUMP  38.81%  (30,243 votes)


CRUZ  21.42%  (16,690 votes)


PAUL  15.66%  (12,203 votes)


RUBIO  11.44%  (8,912 votes)


CARSON  4.77%  (3,715 votes)


FIORINA  4.57%  (3,563 votes)


KASICH  1.94%  (1,512 votes)


BUSH  1.39%  (1,095 votes)



Total Votes: 77,933

----------


## Kurt Evans

> Originally Posted by CPUd
> 
> 
> OH Noes, Rand just lost the YEC vote.
> 
> 
> Guess Carson won't be voting for him


I'm pretty sure Carson is a gap creationist (old-earth).

----------


## KingNothing

I just don't understand how anyone could like the performances from Carly, Carson, or Kasich tonight.  They were absolute disasters tonight.

----------


## brandon

Haven't mentioned Paul's name once in the post debate coverage.

----------


## KingNothing

> I'm visiting my folks so I have the television on, and man is this post-debate spin hurting my head. Ben Carson won? Are these idiots living in a parallel universe? He was boring and on actual content he was horrible. I'm a bit astonished though that this panel is calling Bush and Kasich the biggest losers, we actually have some reality for a change. I think that Rand will probably rise to 5th place, Kasich and Fiorina are both going to plummet in the polls and Bush will likely get edged out and be relegated to 6th place. Hopefully we'll be down to 6 candidates by the next debate, and frankly I'd prefer it to be Kasich and Fiorina being cut as they ate up the most time and added NOTHING to the conversation.
> 
> P.S. - Following the online polls, it looks like Paul is doing better than Rubio on several of them, though it seems Cruz's and Trump's vote-bots are piling in. Still, 3rd place for Rand isn't bad when all things are considered.


There were four candidates who did AWFUL tonight:
Most awful was Jeb.  Next to him was Kasich.  Almost as bad were Carson and Carly.

Everyone else did a fine job.  But how any viewer could claim that Jeb, Kasich, Carly or Carson were any better than awful is beyond me.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> I just don't understand how anyone could like the performances from Carly, Carson, or Kasich tonight.  They were absolute disasters tonight.


Carson is being pushed hard. Fiorina imploded, so he was the guy for the establishment to get behind. He will definitely go down in the polls soon enough, maybe after this debate.

----------


## PaleoPaul

I think Rand Paul 2016 was reborn tonight.

----------


## CPUd

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/l...b0ddf11c1fbeee

----------


## Kurt Evans

> that's the 2nd time Kasich brought up his 16 year olds. Why do their ages matter?


He probably wants to make himself seem less old.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I'm visiting my folks so I have the television on, and man is this post-debate spin hurting my head. *Ben Carson won? Are these idiots living in a parallel universe?* He was boring and on actual content he was horrible. I'm a bit astonished though that this panel is calling Bush and Kasich the biggest losers, we actually have some reality for a change. I think that Rand will probably rise to 5th place, Kasich and Fiorina are both going to plummet in the polls and Bush will likely get edged out and be relegated to 6th place. Hopefully we'll be down to 6 candidates by the next debate, and frankly I'd prefer it to be Kasich and Fiorina being cut as they ate up the most time and added NOTHING to the conversation.
> 
> P.S. - Following the online polls, it looks like Paul is doing better than Rubio on several of them, though it seems Cruz's and Trump's vote-bots are piling in. Still, 3rd place for Rand isn't bad when all things are considered.


Wake up little snoozy.

It's you who is living in the parallel universe.  

Repeat after me.

Ben Carson clearly won the debate...
Ben Carson clearly won the debate...
Ben Carson clearly won the debate...

The more you resist the programming the more discomfort you will feel.

----------


## KingNothing

> Carson doing terrible in his post debate interview.


He's quite stupid.  I didn't know brain surgeons could be slow witted and stupid.

----------


## Petar

I was really impressed with some of the things that I saw from Rand tonight. 

I'm guessing that he just earned himself a bump in the polls.

----------


## derek4ever

> I think Rand Paul 2016 was reborn tonight.


Yes sir! I think so too! Just checked the trends online and he's really booming! MOVING UP GUYS!!

----------


## afwjam

I thought it was a strong performance, he had some of his fathers moments. It's good to see some of you old timers here tonight, this feels pretty good deep in my grass roots type.

----------


## adam220891

Rand just shot down MSNBC ragging on his polling

----------


## ZakCarter

Strong performance from Rand tonight!  Please vote @ hxxp://drudgereport.com/now2.htm  Rand is in the top tier!!

----------


## Brett85

> Haven't mentioned Paul's name once in the post debate coverage.


Of course.  Did you expect anything different?

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Rand just shot down MSNBC ragging on his polling



How so? Who is he being interviewed by?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Awesome job, Rand!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
Thank you for your $20.16 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2444xxx

----------


## Dary

Rand had the best answers. He had command of the issues. He was in control. He schooled Rubio.

The media says Rubio, Cruz, Fiorina.  Just wow.

Bush nervous, stupid, moderate islamists (lol), not good
Trump rude but correct in mentioning Carly's constant interrupting and mic hogging.
Rubio trying to hypnotize us, idiot
Carson eh, blah, sleepy time baby
Fiorina playing on emotions, preachy, out neo-conning everyone
Cruz not funny with the granny joke, ok with the journalism joke, still trying to sell me a used car, and playing on emotion like Carly
Kasaich desperate, explains what Bush was trying to say, dud

----------


## PCKY

> Cruz vows to close five US agencies, but names only four, repeats Commerce:
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015...peats-commerce


A little bit like Perry in 2012....

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> He's quite stupid.  I didn't know brain surgeons could be slow witted and stupid.


He isn't stupid, he's just not politically astute. I think he's a good man, and genuine, but he'd be a lousy President.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> For the record, the biblical notion of 6000 year old Earth is based on 3 astrological ages of 2000 years each having passed, not the actual age of the planet.


I've been studying origins science for over 25 years, and I've never heard that claim before.

----------


## Jackie Moon

I don't even mind Carson being kept at the top.  He's not going to win, so he's fine as a placeholder for now.

----------


## adam220891

> How so? Who is he being interviewed by?


Female reporter but not sure who. He mentioned the Kentucky governor race and his stump in front of 700 students in Minnesota yesterday.

----------


## kahless

Rand was on CNN a few minutes ago and again exposed Rubio for his military spending proposals.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Rand finest performance by far. Bravo! Bravo Sir! I thought that a change in the format from "Let's create a reality show cage match based on personal attacks where everybody acts like asshats talking over each other" to a substantive debate about issues with less candidates = Randall Kicks Ass!!!

----------


## William Tell



----------


## Tinnuhana

Neil is interviewing Carly now and talking military budget. Didn't bring up Rand...yet.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> He's quite stupid.  I didn't know brain surgeons could be slow witted and stupid.


He clearly got the brain surgeon job via affirmative action...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

With Rubio it's just a sense or a feeling I get listening to him. I feel that something is off with him but I can't figure it out I just know he's trouble... 

With Fiorina it is an outright hatred. She is the WORST, the absolute WORST, person up there! I cannot wait for her to go away... I really didn't think the world could produce a more absurd version of Michelle Bachman but there it is... I hope she implodes. I'm forced to mute her post debate interview while waiting for Rand - who still has not been mentioned.

----------


## Brett85

Hey, Karl Rove just mentioned Rand on Fox News, and in a positive way.

----------


## kahless

Of course Rove and O'Reilly put Rubio on top.  Such bull$#@!.

----------


## jeffro97

Probably the first debate where I find myself actually coming off really happy with Rand. Really helped to restore my confidence in him. A bump in the polls, I feel, is coming.

----------


## mello

> He isn't stupid, he's just not politically astute. I think he's a good man, and genuine, but he'd be a lousy President.


Brain surgeon or not, I gotta go with stupid. He thinks the pyramids were built to store $#@!ing grain. I am not making that up.

----------


## andy2044

We need a Rand "It's Happening" meme

----------


## KingNothing

> He clearly got the brain surgeon job via affirmative action...


Absolutely not.

Maybe he surgeon is just like any other field -- if you go after it, and put in the time, you can break into it.  I always had believed you had to be an elite intellect to go there, but apparently not.

----------


## MarcusI

My marks for the candidates debate performance - first my personal mark and then in brackets what I think "the public" who watched the debate (not the spin) would think:

Rand: A  (B)
Carson: D- (D)
Trump: C (B)
Cruz: D (C)
Bush: F (D-)
Kasich: F (F)
Rubio D- (C-)
Fiorina F (F)

----------


## devil21

> I've been studying origins science for over 25 years, and I've never heard that claim before.


That's on purpose, hence why it's "occult".

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/occult?s=t




> 3.secret; disclosed or communicated only to the initiated.
> 4.hidden from view.

----------


## CPUd

per NPR Politics:




> Republicans criticized CNBC moderators during and after the last debate for not asking "substantive"-enough questions. With that in mind, NPR tracked the topics raised by moderators Tuesday in the Fox Business debate — and the length of time spent on each issue. (This does not include how candidates deviated from the topic at hand.)
> 
> Here's how many minutes were spent on the following issues:
> 
> Taxes/Deficit/Budget/Debt: 26:16
> 
> Which candidates talked about it? Cruz, Carson, Paul, Bush, Rubio, Fiorina, Trump, Kasich
> 
> National Security/Foreign Policy: 18:04
> ...

----------


## jeffro97

> With Rubio it's just a sense or a feeling I get listening to him. I feel that something is off with him but I can't figure it out I just know he's trouble... 
> 
> With Fiorina it is an outright hatred. She is the WORST, the absolute WORST, person up there! I cannot wait for her to go away... I really didn't think the world could produce a more absurd version of Michelle Bachman but there it is... I hope she implodes. I'm forced to mute her post debate interview while waiting for Rand - who still has not been mentioned.


At first, I kind of liked her. Now, I want her off the stage. She, in my eyes, will bring about the same war that Rubio, Bush, Graham, McCain, Cotton, Christie, and all the other war-mongerers want. Her tax plan is effectively void in my eyes because of her support for the No-Fly Zone, and what it would bring on.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Too many fakers and jokers on the stage and behind the curtain but Rand Paul won the debate.

----------


## KingNothing

> My marks for the candidates debate performance - first my personal mark and then in brackets what I think "the public" who watched the debate (not the spin) would think:
> 
> Rand: A  (B)
> Carson: D- (D)
> Trump: C (B)
> Cruz: D (C)
> Bush: F (D-)
> Kasich: F (F)
> Rubio D- (C-)
> Fiorina F (F)


I think you're wrong about Rubio and Cruz.  They spoke with emotion, and pushed standard GOP talking points.  That will win them at least a B from the public.

----------


## CPUd

Santorum showing his ass on MSNBC with Chris Matthews

----------


## RonPaulRules

http://drudgereport.com/now2.htm VOTE AND SHARE

----------


## PCKY

> Vote
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...e-time-debate/


Trump bots have arrived ... No Rubio though.

----------


## Publicani

A great night for Rand! If only he was this way from the beginning...

----------


## RabbitMan

From the first and top post in Google News: https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...f76_story.html




> The night’s main debate also featured standout performances by two candidates who sorely needed them: Bush and Paul.


Not sure where they got Bush, but I'll take a compliment where I can get it!  Go Rand!

----------


## eleganz

> A great night for Rand! If only he was this way from the beginning...


He was always the same, nothing changed.  Debate "moments" are like perfect storms.  Nobody knows when their moment is going to come but they can try and plan for it.

Its not like Rand can control if he is going to shine from a certain moment or not.

Its like saying Volleyball players should always spike the ball without giving any consideration to the setter.

----------


## Quark

Even on WP, Rand is in second (to Trump.) Quite interesting.

----------


## trey4sports

Rand did a great job laying out his turf.  He should definitely get at least a modest bump.  In a crowded field of hawks laying claim as the sole dove should help differentiate himself and pick up support from the 15 - 20% of the party who is war-weary.

----------


## CPUd

> Asked about his campaign, and whether it could be improved, he said: “I give the same speech I gave four years ago, with a little bit of variety. But I’m not a believer that really we’re doing anything wrong or made a misstep.
> 
> “All the stories that say: ‘Oh, his campaign sucks, that’s why he’s doing poorly’ … not really. It has nothing to do with my campaign. It has nothing to do with me, really. It may mean people are liking the more bombastic message, but that’s just not me.
> 
> “I’m giving the same message as when I was higher in the polls.”


http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...ump-ben-carson

----------


## AngryCanadian

wow.




> Rand Paul – Wait, Paul was at the debate? At one point he even thanked the moderators for including him and that happened only after candidates had been on stage for an hour. He showed up more towards the end, hitting Trump on trade and everyone on military involvement throughout the world. Paul's rebel persona was in full display but his candidacy is likely in its final day.


An Hit article on Rand Paul claims after tonight  Rand Paul is in candidacy is likely in its final day.

----------


## kahless

Of course Frank Luntz's focus group likes Rubio.

----------


## michael99

This is my first time coming to these forums since the last election cycle. What's happened with the supporters here? I'm reading comments about Ben Carson's intellect and petty comments about other candidates. This was never who we were as supporters. I'm embarrassed to see these type of comments.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> From the first and top post in Google News: https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...f76_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where they got Bush, but I'll take a compliment where I can get it!  Go Rand!


Yeah, seems like everything is positive for Rand... and that's good enough right now.

----------


## KingNothing

> Rand did a great job laying out his turf.  He should definitely get at least a modest bump.  In a crowded field of hawks laying claim as the sole dove should help differentiate himself and pick up support from the 15 - 20% of the party who is war-weary.


Agreed.  And combined with his GOTV strategy, he'd likely punch above his weight in Iowa, which would give him a ton of momentum going into NH, SC and Nevada.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Wow... 

is it just me or has Cavuto just destroyed Cruz every chance he's got? 

If he softballs Rand i'm going to start to wonder if he's not trying to get Rand back in this.

----------


## KingNothing

> Yeah, seems like everything is positive for Rand... and that's good enough right now.


All Rand needs is to stay afloat.  He needs to stay in the hunt.  The other candidates will ruin themselves.

----------


## KingNothing

> This is my first time coming to these forums since the last election cycle. What's happened with the supporters here? I'm reading comments about Ben Carson's intellect and petty comments about other candidates. This was never who we were as supporters. I'm embarrassed to see these type of comments.



Huh?  We were always like this.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Of course Frank Luntz's focus group likes Rubio.


Oh FU Frank! I wonder if "Dave" was in the focus group ...like the 4th time (eyesroll) lol?

----------


## lakerssuck92

> Wow... 
> 
> is it just me or has Cavuto just destroyed Cruz every chance he's got? 
> 
> If he softballs Rand i'm going to start to wonder if he's not trying to get Rand back in this.


I think Cavuto secretly has a soft spot for Rand. Just my theory...

----------


## LatinsforPaul

THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2444775.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Wow, even Neocon Review puts Rand Paul in the "Winners" category!  When Neocon Review says you won, YOU KNOW he had a GREAT NIGHT!   

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...lace-john-fund

----------


## trey4sports

> I think Cavuto secretly has a soft spot for Rand. Just my theory...


Cavuto has always been a friend to the Pauls.

----------


## rp08orbust

This is the first time in quite a few months where I thought Rand actually has a shot at the nomination.

----------


## andy2044

I once met Rubio at a great Miami restaurant. We also apparently both belong to the same parish. So I offer Marco this offer:

Drop out now and I'll give you and your family free Flannigans after Sunday Mass whenever you want!

----------


## trey4sports

> This is the first time in quite a few months where I thought Rand actually has a shot at the nomination.


Good to see you back on the boards!

----------


## Jackie Moon

What's Cruz's website again?

----------


## bronc_fan23

> What's Cruz's website again?



http://www.tedcruz.com

----------


## Schifference

In the recent local election, it was reported that only 17% of voters turned out. If all Rand voters vote we can win.

----------


## andy2044

Is Rand offering to talk to media? Nothing on Fox Business

----------


## afwjam

> Good to see you back on the boards!


+rep

----------


## CPUd

Chris Matthews and panel talking up Rand on MSNBC.  Chris says they were all neocons except Rand.

----------


## Jan2017

> Is Rand offering to talk to media? Nothing on Fox Business


They just listed Rand as doing most popular on social medium post debate #1 among men and #4 among woman

----------


## eleganz

> Chris Matthews and panel talking up Rand on MSNBC.  Chris says they were all neocons except Rand.


I don't even think Chris could contain himself when Rand called Hillary a neocon right on his show, and went viral.  

Chris predicted Rand would win the nomination, he only benefits from Rand doing better.

----------


## Kotin

Fox business had Rand Paul breaking through In this debate based on the responses they are getting..

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Fox business had Rand Paul breaking through In this debate based on the responses they are getting..


He's FINALLY had his "moment."  Well, more like momentS!

----------


## andy2044

Libertarianism is sexist!!!!! </s>

----------


## euphemia

Thanks to the magic of DVR, I am just getting to the end of the debate.  

Rand, white shirt.  White shirt.  Bush and Kasich look like their suits are too big for them.  They looked sloppy, and they sounded sloppy.  I think they could be in trouble.  

I have a lot to think about because of this debate.    All candidates did a good job of breaking down the numbers in ways that viewers will understand and relate to.  The choice of the voters will be to decide who has the best and most workable ideas.  Anyone who is thinking about voting in a Republican primary will have something to think about.  This is what needs to happen for people who are dissatisfied with Democrats, or are not party loyal.   A Republican loyalist will definitely have something to like about someone on the podium.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

We're 4th but very close to 2nd here:
https://t.co/gV7YFula2q

Spread this poll everyone!

----------


## andy2044

I really want to see Fiorina and Kasich out of the next debate, but I don't want Rand standing at the end anymore

----------


## PaleoPaul

According to the FOX Facebook instant reaction, Rand was NUMBER ONE among men, and number FOUR among women!  HE ROCKED IT!

----------


## Barrex



----------


## ds21089

> Libertarianism is sexist!!!!! </s>


And the Constitution is racist. If we follow it, we will go back to slavery

----------


## andy2044

That's why we can't be constitutionalists!!

----------


## ds21089

Im so happy with Rand's performance tonight!! Liberty and truth ftw!!!

----------


## LatinsforPaul

> THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION
> Thank you for your $100.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2444775.


I donated because Rand had a great debate and this...

----------


## V3n

re: Ben Carson

Q: What do you call the person who graduated last from medical school? 

A: Doctor.

----------


## Mad Raven

I haven't watched the whole thing yet, but the questions I heard were actually very good (none of that what is your favorite color crap like that one debate). And the all around equal speaking time is impressive, like they actually went to the trouble of tallying up seconds. I'm actually impressed by Fox for once.

----------


## Crashland

Rand needs to keep bringing up that stat about spending more than the next 10 countries combined. Anyone with common sense can see that is excessive no matter how "dangerous" the world is.

----------


## groverblue

Can someone post a vid of the entire debate?

----------


## Jackie Moon

> **DRUDGE POLL** WHO WON 4TH REPUBLICAN DEBATE '16?
> 
> 
> TRUMP  36.53%  (51,283 votes)
> 
> CRUZ  21.99%  (30,875 votes)
> 
> PAUL  16.7%  (23,446 votes)
> 
> ...


LOL Bush

----------


## Arpmoog

The problem as I see it is no matter how well Rand does tomorrow
The media will pretend he doesn't exists 
Until all the voters who only get their info from tv wake up or die off
We are all doomed.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> Everybody look out for scary Russia.  PacMan is the good guy.


This is worth repeating:
http://www-tc.pbs.org/wnet/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2008/07/wa_japan_milexp_graph_new.gif

DEFENSE SPENDING IN MILLIONS

----------


## CrissyNY

> +rep



I gave afwjam -rep on accident please help!

----------


## CPUd

Whenever they show clips of Trump saying "why does she keep interrupting?", the lead up starts with Rand saying we don't need to run around the world getting involved in civil wars.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## CPUd

If he's doing press today, it could be a big $ day:



The debate part of the plot looks like the moneybomb part of the plot.

----------


## MarcusI

> Lol did Rubio just said "The most important job is being a president" when he wanted to say "the most important job is being a parent"? Or did I mishear?


Hehe found it in the transcript:

"The most important job any of us will ever do is the job of being a president (sic), because the most important institution in society is the family."

http://time.com/4107636/transcript-r...-in-milwaukee/

----------


## kahless

> Meanwhile the establishment rags (The Economist, Bloomberg.com) are saying Bush did great in this debate, lol


Likely also written days or weeks in advance.

----------


## Feelgood

I am amazed how they seem to be trying to pump Rubio now, especially after he got slammed a couple times by Paul. I really dislike Rubio.

----------


## 01000110

> I am amazed how they seem to be trying to pump Rubio now, especially after he got slammed a couple times by Paul. I really dislike Rubio.


Ed Rollins was just on Fox News pumping the crap out of Rubio and Cruz.  He also said Rand should be the first to drop out and go take care of his senate seat.  

Fox is in love with Rubio

----------


## rprprs

> Meanwhile the establishment rags (The Economist, Bloomberg.com) are saying Bush did great in this debate, lol


Think THAT's  bizarre?   Check THIS out...
http://theweek.com/articles/588229/w...ublican-debate


But then there's THIS too...
http://theweek.com/articles/588216/w...ner-gop-debate

----------


## SilentBull

> Think THAT's  bizarre?   Check THIS out...
> http://theweek.com/articles/588229/w...ublican-debate
> 
> 
> But then there's THIS too...
> http://theweek.com/articles/588216/w...ner-gop-debate


Wow to both! The second one is gold!




> But if he does somehow pull off an upset and get the Republican nomination  and the Rand Paul who showed up Tuesday night sticks around  the GOP might just have its strongest general election candidate.

----------


## Dary

> Ed Rollins was just on Fox News pumping the crap out of Rubio and Cruz.  He also said Rand should be the first to drop out and go take care of his senate seat.  
> 
> Fox is in love with Rubio


I saw that too.  

It's just embarrassing for Fox to keep putting this narrative out there.  Especially when Rand clearly won that debate. 

His comments about it being naive to think that we would stop talking with the Russians or that we would shoot down Russian jets in a no fly zone are spot on.  They also made him out to be the only adult on the stage.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Called away during the live "real debate".   I haven't looked for a better ad-free version of the "real debate" so I'm working off this one.




Rubio breaks character and grins at the 54:36  "isolationist" exchange....that grin from Rubio-  _I just lobbed a load of b.s. about you and some of the crowd didn't go for it, funny huh?_ 

Then boom -right into character again with the _Can't be a conservative right now because we have boogey-men that want to kill us._

I demand better writing and actors for this puppet show!  It's like they're not even trying! (again)  lol

----------


## Dary

Rubio is delusional.

We have the strongest military in the world already.

Isn't the stat something like we spend more than the next 10 nations combined?

How much more do we need to spend?

Besides, Rand isnt' saying we need to cut spending that makes us safe.

We need to cut the spending that doesn't make us safe.

Obviously there are no conservatives left in the media.

Rubio is blabbering on about extremist cutting the heads off of Christians in another country.

Extremists who were created via the policies that he supports.

Yet the f*cked up talking heads who shouldn't be influencing the vote to begin with, can't even use their own brains to see that.

----------


## KEEF

Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!
Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!
Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!

...just seemed fitting since we are talking about Rubio.

----------


## iNoob

https://reason.com/blog/2015/11/11/p...rand-paul-back




> Pundits from The Week to the generally libertarian-hating Salon credited Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul for winning last night's Republican presidential candidate debate aired on Fox Business News. The Week said Paul was "the calmest, most relaxed" guy up there and won for offering opinions on foreign policy that might have the most independent appeal, vital for national victories if not for getting GOP audiences to applaud. Salon found Paul winningly coherent and reasonable and willing to say things the GOP red-meat audience might not want to hear.
> 
> Vox declared him a winner, if not the winner, for making himself flashy and relevant tussling with Marco Rubio over fiscal conservatism and militarism and fact-checking Trump. National Review, generally not a pal to Pauls, also gives him a winner status for being "more cogent and less peevish" than they think he usually is. (A different NatRev writer hat tipped to Paul for being right in opposing a Syrian no-fly zone.)
> 
> The Washington Post gave him credit for having a "strong" debate and both the Los Angeles Times and Vanity Fair gave him cool points for being the only person smart or brave enough to point out Donald Trump seemed to believe, mistakenly, that China was a party to the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) trade pact.

----------


## ds21089

> Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!
> Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!
> Marco? ..................................................  ..............................Polo!
> 
> ...just seemed fitting since we are talking about Rubio.


Marxist Foolio

----------


## Feelgood

OMG Salon said something positive about Rand? I think the sky is falling.

Salon says something positive about Rand Paul and agrees he won last nights debate.

Charles Krauthamer defends Rand Paul against Bill O'Reilly.

What the hell happened? Is the sky falling?

----------


## tmg19103

> OMG Salon said something positive about Rand? I think the sky is falling.
> 
> Salon says something positive about Rand Paul and agrees he won last nights debate.
> 
> Charles Krauthamer defends Rand Paul against Bill O'Reilly.
> 
> What the hell happened? Is the sky falling?


Krauthamer despises Trump, so he praised Rand because he made Trump look the fool on TPP.

----------


## puppetmaster

Marco is the chosen one it seems.  He is the perfect establishment shill

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Marco is the chosen one it seems.  He is the perfect establishment shill


I've said it from the beginning.  Jeb! was just a distraction to make people think _he_ was the chosen one, when in reality it's Marco.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Although, I'm annoyed that Cruz and Kasich got the most time.. you have to be impressed with how well balanced this debate was on talking time.


It was a pretty decent debate. Looked a lot more like an actual debate than all the others before. 

The longer speaking time really makes it more interesting, it goes past bullet points a bit. Also the moderators seemed to be fair when allowing rebuts. And yeah, when it's a fair debate, Rand shines. 

While in earlier debates a lot of people called him the big loser, this time even critics are calling him a winner.. Good stuff.

----------


## timosman

> I've said it from the beginning.  Jeb! was just a distraction to make people think _he_ was the chosen one, when in reality it's Marco.


But Marco has no game. Hillary would be moping the floor with him. I am afraid the establishment will have to support our guy. I think they might be OK with Rand getting the nomination at this point. They still think they might orchestrate the general election to make sure Hillary wins. GOP nomination is not important at this point for them.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Easy poll to vote for Rand...

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JWPPK6Z

----------


## ds21089

> Easy poll to vote for Rand...
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JWPPK6Z


Another here below the great article.

http://www.lifezette.com/polizette/p...ishment-faves/

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> But Marco has no game. Hillary would be moping the floor with him. I am afraid the establishment will have to support our guy. I think they might be OK with Rand getting the nomination at this point. They still think they might orchestrate the general election to make sure Hillary wins. GOP nomination is not important at this point for them.


Quite right. The only thing that might permanently push Rubio's numbers up would be Jeb suspending his campaign, which isn't happening (due tio Bush clan pride) until at least March or April. What is the media gonna do after they pump Rubio up like they did Carly, only to see his numbers drop just like hers did weeks later?

----------


## CPUd

Rubio has a $#@!load more money and campaign infrastructure than Fiorina.  He won't just go away.  Rand, Rubio, Cruz, and maybe Carson, Bush are the only ones who can win delegates and run all the way to the RNC.

----------


## jllundqu

Rand kicked ass.  His responses were spot on and he got (and is still getting) great press on his performance.  A strong showing in the Drudge poll, even Huffpo did a positive piece on him....

Well played, sir.

Donated and bump




> Thank you for your $50.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2449561

----------


## ds21089

> Rubio has a $#@!load more money and campaign infrastructure than Fiorina.  He won't just go away.  Rand, Rubio, Cruz, and maybe Carson, Bush are the only ones who can win delegates and run all the way to the RNC.


Sadly, Trump has full delegate seats in Alabama. Havent checked other states, but I can imagine the same.

----------


## CPUd

> Sadly, Trump has full delegate seats in Alabama. Havent checked other states, but I can imagine the same.


If they make it to the RNC, they will be voting Cruz or Rand, if Trump is even still on the ballot, he will have a hard time making the threshold for proportional allocation.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> If they make it to the RNC, they will be voting Cruz or Rand, if Trump is even still on the ballot, he will have a hard time making the threshold for proportional allocation.


I don't understand why people think Trump is going anywhere. He has been #1 in the polls pretty much since he entered the race.

In 2007 and 2011 we saw the rise and fall of many frontrunners, but Trump seems pretty solid.

It's clear now that Trump and Rubio will be Rand's biggest challenges in this race.

----------


## CPUd

Wait until December when he goes full politician, and destroys any reason people had to want to vote for him.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> "They hate us because we let women drive." --Marco Rubio
> 
> Yeah, it has nothing to do with our hyperinterventionist meddling in their affairs.


From the debate transcript at Time's website, here's the word-for-word quotation of Rubio's attempt to explain why the United States has a "vested interest" in the Middle East:




> And we do have a vested interest. And heres why.
> 
> Because all those radical terrorist groups that, by the way, are not just in Syria and in Iraq, ISIS is now in Libya. They are a significant presence in Libya, and in Afghanistan, and a growing presence in Pakistan.
> 
> Soon they will be in Turkey. They will try Jordan. They will try Saudi Arabia. They are coming to us. They recruit Americans using social media. And they dont hate us simply because we support Israel. They hate us because of our values. They hate us because our girls go to school. They hate us because women drive in the United States.
> 
> Either they win or we win, and we had better take this risk seriously, it is not going away on its own.
> 
> http://time.com/4107636/transcript-r...-in-milwaukee/


Rubio is the epitome of a demagogue.

----------


## CPUd

Rubio has gone full Peter King

----------


## Mr Stealth

My opinion of Marco? May his flesh sinter in hell.

----------


## Kurt Evans

> Originally Posted by wizardwatson
> 
> 
> Everybody look out for scary Russia.  PacMan is the good guy.
> 
> 
> This is worth repeating:
> http://www-tc.pbs.org/wnet/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2008/07/wa_japan_milexp_graph_new.gif
> 
> DEFENSE SPENDING IN MILLIONS


That graphic was apparently from 2008. This is an update from Reason's website:


Here's a link to the full Reason article:
https://reason.com/blog/2015/11/11/m...spend-far-more




> *Memo to Rubio: We Already Spend Far More on 'Defense' Than Any Other Country* ...
> 
> During last night's Republican presidential debate, Rand Paul criticized Marco Rubio's "plan for $1 trillion in new military spending" as "not very conservative." Rubio responded by inaccurately describing Paul as "a committed isolationist" and declaring (twice) that the United States needs to be "the strongest military power in the world." But Rubio did not explain why a bigger Pentagon budget is necessary to accomplish that goal...
> 
> In 2014 the United States, a country at peace with its neighbors that has less than 5 percent of the world's population, accounted for more than a third of the world's military spending. Congress could cut the Pentagon's budget in half, and the U.S. would still be "the strongest military power in the world."

----------


## devil21

> Rubio has a $#@!load more money and campaign infrastructure than Fiorina.  He won't just go away.  Rand, Rubio, Cruz, and maybe Carson, Bush are the only ones who can win delegates and run all the way to the RNC.


I'm convinced that Carson is almost entirely an astroturf operation.  Delegates?  Not unless they're being paid to be!

----------


## Rudeman

> I don't understand why people think Trump is going anywhere. He has been #1 in the polls pretty much since he entered the race.
> 
> In 2007 and 2011 we saw the rise and fall of many frontrunners, but Trump seems pretty solid.
> 
> It's clear now that Trump and Rubio will be Rand's biggest challenges in this race.


A lot of people are assuming Trump will drop out if he isn't #1 to protect his ego.

----------


## timosman

> I'm convinced that Carson is almost entirely an astroturf operation.  Delegates?  Not unless they're being paid to be!


Totally. Why doesn't someone expose him? Do we still have journalists in this country?

----------

